# Anti Rift Stimmung?



## Lich Dragon (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo buffies. Ich hab hier vor mir das neue Buffed Magazin liegen. Und dort gibt es ja die Vorstellung und was einige über gewisse Sachen denken.
Und bei Rift steht unter anderem von David Bergmann : Die Macher kombinieren Elemente bestehender MMOS fast ohne eigene Ideen - So wird das nichts. ..Ja ne ist klar und WoW hat alles erfunden wa? 1. Hat rift ein noch nich dagewesenes Klassen und Rift system. Selbst WoW hat schon bei Rift geklaut. Und zwar das Event wo aus Rissen Elementare Spawnen..

und von Susanne Braun : Viele Elemente finde ich auch in anderen MMOS und da zum teil deutlich besser gelöst. Ja ne kann man auch sagen wenn man das spiel nie angespielt hat und einfach ein WoW Nerd ohnes gleichen ist...

einzig Florian Emmerich ist neutral. Aber alle anderen hab ich das gefühl wollen das Spiel schlecht reden weil sie WoW suchtis sind oder von Blizz bezahlt sind..Merkt man auch in der Swtor miesmache..naja wems gefällt..


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Komm mal runter...
Die Risse sind kopiert aus Warhammer Online. Dort waren es die Public Quests. Die Idee ist nicht neu.
Das Klassensystem ist das einzige, was für mich bisher heraussticht. Und sie haben nunmal recht, Rift bietet im Prinzip absolut nichts neues.

Lass ihnen ihre Meinung. Und nur weil sie dir nicht passt musst du nicht direkt die Flame-Keule auspacken Oo


----------



## Lich Dragon (12. Februar 2011)

Ich pack keine Flame Keule aus. Ich sag nur dass was ich denke. Les halt nicht dass was ich schreibe und gut ist oO.


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Du schreibst Sachen in ein Forum, damit man sie nicht liest? Kurios 
Dann würde ich sagen les die Kommentare der Redakteure nicht und Problem gelöst


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn deine Aussagen:



> Ja ne kann man auch sagen wenn man das spiel nie angespielt hat und einfach ein WoW Nerd ohnes gleichen ist...





> ..weil sie WoW suchtis sind oder von Blizz bezahlt sind. ..



keine Flames sind, dann weiß ich ja nicht.

Die Redakteure haben Meinungen zu dem Spiel und diese haben sie geschrieben.

Und so wie du "Argumentierst"


> Les halt nicht dass was ich schreibe und gut ist oO.



könnten Sie sich sich auch hinstellen.

Jeder hat eine Meinung zu dem Spiel, und wenn sie nicht zu deiner Passt musst du dich damit abfinden und nicht irgendwelche Unterstellungen raushauen.


----------



## Deadwool (12. Februar 2011)

Susanne Braun kommentiert den Rift Bericht ? Na gratz. Dass sie n'WoW Fanboy is weiss eigentlich jeder. 
Bei Flo hab ich allerdings wirklich den Eindruck dass er das Spiel mag.


----------



## Healor (12. Februar 2011)

Es sollte sich jeder selbst ein Bild über das Spiel machen. Mir ist es vollkommen egal was andere sagen und was die Medien darüber Berichten. Schließlich muss es mir gefallen. Da ist es mir auch egal ob sie Sachen klauen oder nicht... Ist doch immer das gleiche und so wirds auch immer sein.

Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Es sollte sich jeder selbst ein Bild über das Spiel machen. Mir ist es vollkommen egal was andere sagen und was die Medien darüber Berichten. Schließlich muss es mir gefallen. Da ist es mir auch egal ob sie Sachen klauen oder nicht... Ist doch immer das gleiche und so wirds auch immer sein.
> 
> Leben und Leben lassen



Genau so isses


----------



## Deadwool (12. Februar 2011)

ja, im Prinzip isses Latte. Wenn das Spiel gut wird spricht sich das schnell rum. Da können die anderen noch so Stimmung machen dagegen. Und wenn es nicht so gut wird, so what. Spielen wir in ein paar Wochen wieder was anderes.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Komm mal runter...
> Die Risse sind kopiert aus Warhammer Online. Dort waren es die Public Quests. Die Idee ist nicht neu.
> Das Klassensystem ist das einzige, was für mich bisher heraussticht. Und sie haben nunmal recht, Rift bietet im Prinzip absolut nichts neues.
> 
> Lass ihnen ihre Meinung. Und nur weil sie dir nicht passt musst du nicht direkt die Flame-Keule auspacken Oo



/sign
wobei man auch bei dem Klassensystem sagen muss, das es im prinzip auch nur das von GW und ROM weiter ausgebaut hat. Wirklich was eigenes ist auch das nicht.
Aber Gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht selbst gemacht


----------



## Deadwool (12. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Aber Gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht selbst gemacht


Das RIFT Team besteht zum Teil aus ehemaligen Warhammer Programmierern. Die Jungs werden doch wohl ihr eigenes Spiel weiterentwickeln dürfen


----------



## floppydrive (12. Februar 2011)

RIFT hat kopiert, ganz klar, aber das ist doch gerade das gute, warum neues entwickeln und damit auf die Nase fallen einfach alte gute Ideen aufgreifen und diese noch verbessern. 

Es hat aus allen aktuellen MMORPG's gewissen Sachen mitgenommen und diese einfach aufgebessert, ich persönlich muss sagen gut gemacht den so kann aus RIFT was werden, wir haben ja gesehen was passiert wenn Spiele mit zu viel Innovation rangehen und dann vielleicht noch denken das sie den Branchen König stürzen wollen


----------



## Kontinuum (13. Februar 2011)

Es ist auch tatsächlich nichts grundlegend neues in Rift vorzufinden, deswegen ist es schon etwas hochgegriffen von Trion ihr Spiel als das "MMO der nächsten Generation" anzupreisen.. trotzdem find ichs interessant...


----------



## Cazor (13. Februar 2011)

Ich schau mir Rift an und wäre froh, wenn die eine bestimmte Schicht von Wow Spielern, die das eh nur spielen würden, wenn es gehypt würde, nicht kommt.
Danke an Susanne Braun, die sowieso ziemlich unterirdische Artikel verfasst.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (13. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> RIFT hat kopiert, ganz klar, aber das ist doch gerade das gute, warum neues entwickeln und damit auf die Nase fallen einfach alte gute Ideen aufgreifen und diese noch verbessern.
> 
> Es hat aus allen aktuellen MMORPG's gewissen Sachen mitgenommen und diese einfach aufgebessert, ich persönlich muss sagen gut gemacht den so kann aus RIFT was werden, wir haben ja gesehen was passiert wenn Spiele mit zu viel Innovation rangehen und dann vielleicht noch denken das sie den Branchen König stürzen wollen


Der Verkauf von über 500 000 oder 1 Mio Exemplaren ist doch ein großer Erfolg, weil er sicher mehr als die Produktionskosten einbringt. Danach scheiden sich die Geister. Es wirkt so, als ob sich AoC von anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten/Fehlern erholt hat und stabil ist. Das kann man von Warhammer nicht sagen. In Warhammer habe ich ja ein paar Monate mit Pause reingeschaut. Die Maßnahmen verstärkten das, was ich als Hemmend ansehe, Solospiel und FastLeveln bis zum Loch Endgame.

In Rift ist es auch nicht leicht dem Wunsch schnell das höchste Level zu erreichen standzuhalten. Schätzungsweise werden die ersten selbst bei Verdoppelung der Exp-Strecke das innnerhalb des ersten Monats erreichen. Es droht tatsächlich, daß nach 3 Monaten zu viele Däumchen drehend dastehen, weil sie der "Sucht" nicht widerstehen konnten. Das droht aber jedem neuen Spiel, weil die Maser in der MMO-Comunity inzwischen "perfekt" leveln kann...


----------



## Chamandra (13. Februar 2011)

hallo ihr lieben,

- zum thema "klauen" der inhalte aus anderen mmo´s:

also ehrlich, warum umständlich das rad neuerfinden wenn es auch einfacher geht ? und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, was wollen die ganzen spieler da draußen ?
die meisten sind doch mit wow groß geworden (nicht vom alter her, sondern was spielerlebnis und erfahrung mit mmo´s angeht) und von daher sind wirkliche 
neuheiten die mal alles komplett anders mit uns machen eher gefährlich.
so unter uns, wo wird denn nicht abgekupfert ? damit muß man halt leben.

[...ich esse am liebsten nudeln mit tomatensoße...was wenn jetzt einer kommt, meine nudeln anders verpackt und zu der tomatensoße noch hackfleisch hinzugibt,
gewürze oben drauf verteilt und es anders nennt ?...trotz das dieser eine viel von meinem lieblingsgericht geklaut hat, kann es doch trotzdem besser schmecken...]

wow versucht ja noch nicht einmal etwas anderes zu machen bzw. innovationen ins spiel zu bringen, es ist immer nur das selbe. (die packung ändert sich die bilder werden bunter aber was rauskommt bleibt gleich). das game hat den sehr hohen vorteil das es von der mechanik gut ausgereift ist. das bedeutet stabilität. aber mehr auch nicht.

ich will jetzt hier nicht auf wow schimpfen, wer das spiel mag soll es spielen keine frage, ich war selber vom release an dabei und hab auch schöne stunden gehabt damit.
es geht mir um die verhältnismäßigkeit.

- zu dem kommentar der redaktion

Susanne Braun gibt ein statement zu einem anderen game als wow ab, was habt ihr erwartet ? na also .. ! thema fertig oder ?
[...es halt schwer als fc bayern fan etwas gutes über den hsv zu schreiben...]

nehmt das alles nicht so hart und auch nicht so wörtlich. auf einer wow dominiertenseite über konkurenz zu diskutieren ist halt nicht leicht.

aber ich kann nur noch mal sagen, es gibt genug spieler für "alle games" im mmo bereich, wo ist da das problem eines freundlichen miteinander ?
wenn es um die existenz eines games gehen würde, dann hätte ich ja verständnis für geflame oder sowas, aber da der status von wow nicht in 
gefahr ist, sollte man doch wieder runterkommen ! 

- allen wow spielern viel spaß dort ...
- allen rift spielern viel spaß bald ...

liebe grüsse
chama


----------



## Andryxa (13. Februar 2011)

Chamandra schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> - zum thema "klauen" der inhalte aus anderen mmo´s:
> 
> ...




gehen wir mal erstmal von 2 Situationen aus:

1 - Ich finde WoW langweilig und kann das Spiel nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr sehen. Warum soll ich ein fast identisches Spiel mir antun?

2 - Ich mag WoW und spiele schon seid Jahren und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Warum soll ich zu einem fast Identischen Spiel wechseln? 

nur wegen der Grafik? Ist eher nebensächlich wobeo WoW immer noch gut anzusehen ist. Also bleibt hier die große Frage *warum* sollte Rift jemanden begeistern? Es wird sicherlich paar Spieler geben die jahrelang Rift spielen werden falls das Spiel so lange laufen sollte. Vielleicht reichen die Spieler dann um gerade mal die Server am laufe zu halten - aber ist es das was Entwickler wollen? glaube nicht.

Ich finde es nur schade wenn ein MMO rauskommt und sich an WoW orientiert anstatt eigenes Ding zu werden. Publisher, geldgeile Schweine, sind wohl dabei aber das größte Problem, denn es gäbe genug alternativen wenn die nicht nur so Unfähig wären über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen.

Ich glaube selbst Blizzard weiss es, spart aber alle Innovationen für ihr neues Spiel auf. Nur der Rest scheint es nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## Kizna (13. Februar 2011)

Andryxa schrieb:


> 1 - Ich finde WoW langweilig und kann das Spiel nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr sehen. Warum soll ich ein fast identisches Spiel mir antun?
> 
> 2 - Ich mag WoW und spiele schon seid Jahren und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Warum soll ich zu einem fast Identischen Spiel wechseln?



Ein Zauberwort: Community

Ich mag WoW, keine Frage, nur gehören zur WoW-Community einfach solche unglaubliche Flaschen, wie ich sie bisher noch in keinem anderen Spiel finden konnte. Ich mag die Quest in WoW. Ich mag die Dungeons in WoW. Ich mag sogar teilweise das PvP-System in WoW. Was mich anpisst sind die Menschen. Es gibt kein Garant für eine gute Community in Rift, nur meine Erfahrungen haben es mich gelernt, dass es kein Spiel gibt in dem sie so bescheiden ist wie in WoW. Nehmen wir also einfach alle guten Dinge aus anderen Spielen. Die Raids aus WoW, die Events aus Warhammer und vermischen sie mit Menschen denen ich nicht gleich ins Gesicht hauen möchte. Zwar werden auch einige dieser "Individuen" in Rift anfangen, nur sind die fast immer nach den ersten zwei Wochen wieder weg vom Fenster. Zurück bleibt ein gutes MMO, bei dem ich am Ende des Abends nicht das Gefühl habe in die Luft gehen zu müssen.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht, weil es bei WoW viele Kleinigkeiten gibt, die einem nicht zusagen?

Mal davon abgesehen, soll keiner Rift spielen, der keine Lust drauf hat.

"Vielleicht reichen die Spieler dann um gerade mal die Server am laufe zu halten - aber ist es das was Entwickler wollen? glaube nicht."
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ab wievielen Spielern sich ein MMO für die Entwickler rendiert. Sind jedenfalls weit weniger, wie der gemeine WoWler annimmt, da bin ich mir als AoCler jedenfalls sicher


----------



## buhmmler (13. Februar 2011)

Also mir gefällt Rift sehr gut und deshalb werde ich es auch weiter spielen.
Mir ist egal ob jemand sagt das es scheisse ist, alles geklaut blablablubb ich werde es spielen weil es mir gefällt und das ist die Hauptsache 

Was mir vor allem gefällt ist das WoW Classic feeling


----------



## Ryxx44 (13. Februar 2011)

Die Dummen sind die, die WoW spielen obwohl sie sich tot langweilen.

Die Schlauen sind die, die das spielen was ihnen Spass macht.

Oh gott ganz ehrlich ich konnte es nicht mehr höhren in meiner Gilde, jeden Tag nur Zitate wie:

Och ne net die Hero die ist doch so langweilig, stundenlanges afk  gestehe in der Stadt oder geheule wie schlecht das PvP doch ist.
Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage warum tun sich die Leute das an? Ich kann und werde es wohl nie verstehen.

Dass Leute so in der Sucht stecken oder mit dem Irrglauben leben, hier spielen viele das MUSS gut sein, scheint wohl menschlich zu sein, zum Glück fall ich nicht darunter .

Also an alle, wem Rift Spass macht darf sich freuen denn darum geht es ja, wem WoW gefällt soll WoW spielen, aber vergleiche wie Rift hat doch nix neues kann ich nur drüber lachen wie gut da getestet worden ist, weil ich hab mich nicht eine Sekunde gefühlt als sei ich in der Welt von Azeroth =).


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand bitte mal das WoW-Classic-Gefühl beschreiben? Das soll jetzt kein flame sein. Ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen, was die Leute als immer meinen, wenn sie es erwähnen.


----------



## Ryxx44 (13. Februar 2011)

Hm also hängt davon ab zu welcher Zeit zu Classic.

Allgemein ist halt warum Leute Classic gut fanden sind die Punkte die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt in WoW.

Für meinen Teil auf jedenfall zum Thema PvP das Open PvP sei es in XR, astranaar oder Hügel von Hillsbrad gewesen. Bgs die nur Serverintern waren und man sich immer nur beim Portal anmelden konnte, Astranaar respektiv Brachland für Horde. Man hat durch das hin und herrennen einfach die Leute aufm Server kennengelernt. Selbst die Gegner.

Genau wie endlose Alteracs, manchmal unsinnig und doch fühle man sich auf dem Server integriert, es hat Spass gemacht weil man einfach viele kannte und zusammengekämpft hat, der Kampfgeist war da, von heute red ich nimmer weil es ist wie aufm Fliessband. 

Ansonsten PvE ja gut, Inis nicht zu leicht, alle mussten hinrennen, später mit Portstein noch 3 das war auch noch okay, man hat halt Azeroth erlebt.

Dann kamen Sachen wie AQ Event wo man einfach die Servergemeinschaft gespürt hat weil jeder mithelfen konnte. 
Wer das nicht erlebt hat dem kann man das schwer erklären, es dauert halt alles länger, war schwerer jedoch hatte man trotzdem Spass dabei.

Nicht alles war gut, aber vieles.

Mir hats gefallen, heute gefällts mir halt nicht mehr. Was nicht heisst dass es jetzt schlecht ist, nur anders.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie die Fanboys kreischen, sobald jemand ihr aktuelles Lieblings-Spiel nicht in den Himmel hebt.

Wie Rift wird muss sich zeigen, ich wette aber dass ein Goßteil nach spätestens 3 Monaten enttäuscht abgehaun sein wird.
Das muss dann nichtmal der Fehler des Spiels sein - ein neues MMO kann vom Inhalt her nicht mit Spielen konkurrieren die schon 2 oder mehr Jare auf dem Markt sind.
Hier stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage ob sich das Spiel halten kann und weiterentwickelt, oder eingestampft wird.


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Tikume nicht über Fanboys maulen bitte weil die gibt es überall.

Man kann nur über Fakten diskutieren und da sind Sätze wie ach ihr kommt nach xxx (Insert Time) eh wieder zurück ziemlich unqualifiziert. 

Klar nerven Fanboys, umstimme kann man die nicht =).


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Man kann nur über Fakten diskutieren und da sind Sätze wie ach ihr kommt nach xxx (Insert Time) eh wieder zurück ziemlich unqualifiziert.


Wohl gemerkt habe ich damit hier niemanden persönlich angesprochen (ich habe *nicht*"Ihr" verwendet). Ich habe lediglich angemerkt was die Erfahrung lehrt - ich sehe nicht inwiefern das unqualifiziert wäre.

Und mit Fanboy meine ich hier den Threadersteller


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Jo der TE scheint bissl enraged zu sein als er die Kommentare in der Buffed Ausgabe gesehen hat^^.

Wegen dem Thema einstampfen von Rift, naja wenn ich ehrlich bin gabs nur wenige Games auf die das zutrifft denn Aion und AoC halten sich sehr ordentlich und sind beides keine schlechten Spiele wie manche behaupten.

Ich denke mal es liegt einfach am Endgamecontent wie sich Rift halten wird. Da ich die Podcasts mitverfolge immer hört sich eigentlich alles super an.
Was natürlich nicht heisst dass es super wird wohl angemerkt muss man halt abwarten, kommt aber das wie versprochene dann seh ich in Rift ein lohnendes Spiel wo man viel Spass haben kann.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass es definitiv eingestampft wird  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht eher dafür dass es auf kleiner Flamme weiterläuft was ihm dann immerhin Gelegenheit gibt sich zu entwickeln.
Age of Conan hat sich seit Release auch gemausert, hat eine super Grafik und dennoch ist es eher ein kleines MMO geworden. Eins das sich trägt, aber rein von der Popularität her eben keine riesen Nummer.

Aber noch etwas: Selbst wenn man in einem MMO nur 3 Monate Spass hat, dann liegt man vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis immer noch besser als bei vielen Singleplayer Games.


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Mir fällt auf ich bin zuviel Offtopic ;P.

Zum Thema Anti Rift Stimmung, ja gut also das sind halt deren Meinungen und Meinungen mann man halt akzeptieren, lediglich bei Fehlinformationen kann man mal einen auf die Richtigkeit hinweisen.

Einzig vielleicht der Satz mit "so wird das nichts" ist meiner Meinung nach echt weit hergeholt und hingeklatscht nach dem Motto von hörensagen schreib ich das ma hin.
Nichtsdestotrotz seine Meinung.

Ich persönlich fühl mich bissl wie ein Spieletester, war schon irgendwie überall und zum Thema Rift muss man sich einfach selbst ein Bild machen und schauen ob einem das Spiel zusagt oder nicht.

Die Kommentare wie WoW Klon darf man nicht ernst nehmen, es besitzt Elemente eines MMO RPGs, von allem etwas das stimmt, ja und auch einiges was man mit Rift auch verbindet.

Nachdem ich FFVII durch hatte hab ich auch net geschrien, ne ich spiel kein FFVIII oder FFXIV ist doch dasselbe.

Es geht drum Spass zu haben aber das scheint bei vielen verloren gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber noch etwas: Selbst wenn man in einem MMO nur 3 Monate Spass hat, dann liegt man vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis immer noch besser als bei vielen Singleplayer Games.



Das stimmt^^


----------



## Andryxa (14. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es bei WoW viele Kleinigkeiten gibt, die einem nicht zusagen?
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, soll keiner Rift spielen, der keine Lust drauf hat.
> 
> ...






Und du meinst Rift wird keine Macken haben die dir nicht gefallen? Du bist aber schön zuversichtlich  





Ich kann nur von mir reden - aber wenn ich Rift starte habe ich gleiches Spielgefühl wie bei WoW, welches mir langweilig wurde nach 2 Monaten. Also habe ich mich selber gefragt warum soll ich denn Rift weiterspielen? Genau so erging es paar Freunden die mit mir Gespielt haben. Und nein - wir kommen nicht von WoW sondern haben schon unterschiedlichste Spiele gespielt.


----------



## Alcest (14. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich habe ja angst das Rift nach gut 2 Monaten total langweilig wird.

Weil zum einen die Risse jetzt noch neu sind, aber das wird doch sehr schnell öde. 
Zumal mir schon in der Beta die Risse auf den Senkel gingen.

Mehr als Punkte farmen, ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Ashgard (14. Februar 2011)

Andryxa schrieb:


> gehen wir mal erstmal von 2 Situationen aus:
> 
> 1 - Ich finde WoW langweilig und kann das Spiel nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr sehen. Warum soll ich ein fast identisches Spiel mir antun?
> 
> 2 - Ich mag WoW und spiele schon seid Jahren und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Warum soll ich zu einem fast Identischen Spiel wechseln?



Du vergisst die 3. Situation: WoW war zu Releasezeiten bis zum 1. Addon ein fantastischen Spiel und wurde seither von Blizzard 
totgepatched und mit unsinnigem Klimbimm wie ausserirdischen Wesen & Co totvermarktet. Ich hab das Spiel seit Release
gespielt und bin vor dem Leechking weg wegen o.a. Gründen.


Rift fühlt sich wie WoW zu Anfangszeiten an für mich. Mit ein paar sinnvollen Ergänzungen, die ich aus anderen MMORPGs teilweise
in ähnlicher Form kenne .Und ja, wenn mir Rift 1-2 Jahre wieder Spass bringt, solls mir recht sein. WoW macht das definitiv seit Jahren 
nicht mehr. Da können die Fanboyz nochsoviel dahersudern und schimpfen.


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2011)

Ashgard schrieb:


> WoW macht das definitiv seit Jahren
> nicht mehr. Da können die Fanboyz nochsoviel dahersudern und schimpfen.



Soso, weil dir WoW kein Spaß mehr macht sind alle, denen es trotzdem noch gefällt Fanboys.
Top Einstellung


----------



## Mikehoof (14. Februar 2011)

Im Buffed Forum ist man als "Nicht-WoW" Spieler doch nur unterwegs um mal zu schmunzeln oder etwa nicht?
Das WoW Werbeblatt Buffed habe ich mir ein paar mal gekauft als ich noch WoW gespielt habe und seitdem nicht mehr.

Ich mag Rift und lese viel im off. Forum, da bekommt man wirkliche Informationen. :-)

Wie wurde ROM auf Buffed seinerzeit gepusht hehe wenn da kein Geld geflossen ist heisse ich wirklich Mikehoof ;-)

Vielleicht haben die Macher von Rift einfach zu wenig gezahlt und dürfen natürlich auch nicht erwarten, dass Buffed ihnen wohlwollend gegenüber ist.

Man sollte nicht vergessen das Rift schließlich ihrem Brötchengeber (Blizz) Kunden abjagen möchte. In Verbindung mit den erprobten Flamern hier im Forum kommt schnell eine Anti Stimmung auf. War bei Warhammer so und bei Aion auch.

Spielst du WoW schau hier ins Forum, spielst du was anderes schau lieber auf anderen Seiten nach und hier um zu schmunzeln.

Schöne Woche euch allen!


----------



## Kronis (14. Februar 2011)

Ich kann den Threadersteller schon etwas verstehen,denn da sind 10 Buffedredakteure die Ihre Meinung zu vier Spielen abgeben und bei RIFT fällt auf das fast alle nichts gutes an dem Spiel lassen.Eigentlich ja kein Problem gerade die WoW Fraktion ist halt der Meinung WoW hat alles selbst erfunden und alle anderen klauen das nur.Das es eigentlich gerade zum Start von WoW anders war will man hier wohl nicht sehen.

Zitat Susanne Braun : Viele Element finde ich auch in anderen MMOs und da zum Teil deutlich besser gelöst !

Ähm ja Susanne dann erzähle uns doch mal in welchen MMOs ?

In einem Magazin für Rollenspieler will ich keine Urteile von WoW Spielern über andere Spieler lesen das diese nicht Neutral sind.Es nervt mich als Abonnent des Magazins schon das überhaupt WoW in dem Heft sein muss,ich meine es gibt inzwischen drei Monatlich erscheinende WoW Sonderhefte das ist doch wirklich genug !!!


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2011)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.   

*Punkt 1: Bewertungen der Redakteure müssen neutral sein!*
Ein ganz klares nein! Wenn ich 5 Redakteure nach ihrer Meinung zu einem Spiel frage erwarte ich, dass diese mir ihre ganz persönliche Einschätzung geben. Kein neutral geheucheltes Blabla. Es ist und bleibt die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs und nur weil der Redakteur eben diesen Beruf ausübt ist es ihm eurer Meinung nach nicht gestattet seine Meinung kundzutun? Seltsame Ansicht, ehrlich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es neutrale Spieletests sowieso nicht gibt. Tests sind immer gefärbt durch die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs, manche mehr und manche eben weniger. 

*Punkt 2: World of Warcraft in einem Magazin für Onlinerollenspieler obwohl es bereits zahlreiche WoW Hefte gibt!*
Skandal! Buffed berichtet doch tatsächlich Heft für Heft über das, mit großem Abstand, erfolgreichste MMO auf dem Markt. Frechheit, was erlauben die sich? Jetzt mal im Ernst: natürlich berichtet man in jedem Heft über WoW, schließlich spielt ein nicht gerade unerheblicher Anteil der Abonnenten und Leser dieses Spiel. Auch als Nicht-WoW-Spieler muss man einfach so fair und realistisch sein um zu erkennen, dass die breite Masse nunmal nach wie vor WoW spielt und aus diesem Grund ein Magazin für Onlinespieler auch durchaus dazu verpflichtet ist über dieses Spiel zu berichten.

*Punkt 3: Die RIFT Entwickler haben wohl nicht genügend gezahlt!*
Ich kann's nicht mehr hören. Wahrscheinlich sind alle MMOs der vergangenen Jahre so verbugged und "minderwertig" auf den Markt gekommen weil die Entwickler ihr Geld lieber in gute Testbewertungen gesteckt haben als in die Entwicklung des Spiels. Deswegen fahren alle Spieleredakteure bei Messen, wie der GamesCom, auch mit einem Ferrari vor und die Entwickler kommen mit Bus und Bahn.   

*Fazit:* Es ist und bleibt eine persönliche Einschätzung der Redakteure. Wenn sie das nunmal so sehen, dann ist das so und dann muss dies auch jeder so als ihre ganz persönliche Meinung aktzeptieren. Niemand muss diese Meinung teilen oder beführworten, aber ihr könnt ihnen nicht verbieten eine eigene Meinung zu etwas zu haben.


----------



## Mikehoof (14. Februar 2011)

Ob du es nicht mehr hören kannst ist mir eigentlich egal :-)

Buffed ist und bleibt eine WoW Seite....zumindest sind sie was ihre Finanzierung angeht zum großen Teil von Blizz abhängig. Ich denke nicht dass es da groß Platz für andere Ansichten gibt.

Vielleicht sollten die Redakteure einfach vor ihrem Fazit kurz etwas schreiben wie z.b. "Ich bin absoluter WoW Fan und werde WoW auch weiter spielen, allerdings wurde ich gezwungen ein anderes Spiel anzutesten, welches natürlich von Haus aus schon einmal schlechter ist als WoW. Hier also mein Fazit bevor ich wieder zu meinem WoW Raid gehe"

Mich regt das deshalb nicht auf, weil ich mir dass Magazin nicht kaufe, gerade weil ich weiß was mich in diesem WoW Werbeblatt erwartet. Ist aber alles legitim! 

Morgen geht endlich die OB von RIFT los *jubel*


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2011)

Mann muss schon eingestehen, wenn man Previews von anderen Seiten oder Magazinen liest, dass Susannes Kommentar eigentlich im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Previews steht.
Natürlich sind es subjektive Eindrücke, die man in den Kommentaren liest, aber ganz koscher kann es nicht sein, wenn alle anderen Previewer sagen Rift kopiert Systeme und verbessert sie.

Und wenn man mal schaut, was es für kopierte Systeme gibt und drüber nachdenkt:
Rifts sind aus WAR kopiert, nun aber dynamischer, skalieren mit den Personen in der Zone und PQs in WAR haben nicht die Welt an sich verändert, was sie bei Rift aber machen. Deutlich bessere Lösung imho.
Komplett anpassbares UI sah man in Ansätzen auch in WAR, bei Rift aber auch super umgesetzt.
Quests sind vermutlich in WoW "besser", Instanzen und Raids wird WoW wohl auch noch die Nase vorn haben. Andere "Kopien" aus WoW fallen mir jetzt nicht.
Andere Features, kopiert aus anderen Spielen, wirken auch aufpolierter und generell besser.

Jetzt im Nachhinein würde ich auch sagen, dass Susanne sich einfach nur auf WoW-Features bezieht und es dann als allgemein hinstellt. Beispiele, was denn schlechter gelöst wurde bleiben aus, und ich vermute einfach mal, dass es da auch nicht wirklich viele Beispiele gibt.
Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt es eine, für viele nicht nachvollziehbare Meinung. Und Meinungen können nicht falsch sein. Aber man darf sie natürlich angemessen kritisieren


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Februar 2011)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Und du meinst Rift wird keine Macken haben die dir nicht gefallen? Du bist aber schön zuversichtlich


Doch gibt einiges, trotzdem ist es nicht so ausgelutscht wie WoW. Und nach eineinhalb Jahren ohne WoW und einem Jahr in AoC, hab ich mal wieder Lust auf WoW-Spielmechanik ohne WoW-Community (und den vielen kleinen Macken, die mich davon abhalten, meinen Account zu reaktivieren, wie bsp Dungeonfinder, leere Spielwelt und Gammelgrafik).
An Rift stört mich zum Beispiel das zu geringe Spieltempo (wie in WoW halt), das Intro find ich gnadenlos blöd, ob die Community eher Richtung AoC oder WoW tendiert, wird sich zeigen müssen. Und selbst wenn das Spiel nach nem Monate öde wird, so what? Ich hab ja nicht vor das Spiel zu heiraten. 





Andryxa schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir reden - aber wenn ich Rift starte habe ich gleiches Spielgefühl wie bei WoW, welches mir langweilig wurde nach 2 Monaten. Also habe ich mich selber gefragt warum soll ich denn Rift weiterspielen? Genau so erging es paar Freunden die mit mir Gespielt haben. Und nein - wir kommen nicht von WoW sondern haben schon unterschiedlichste Spiele gespielt.



Naja, manche haben Lust auf das WoW-Spielgefühl (aber nicht auf WoW) andere nicht, wo ist das Problem? Rift ist für mich schon fast ein Retro-Game, vielleicht (hoffentlich) das letzte seiner Art


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Mann muss schon eingestehen, wenn man Previews von anderen Seiten oder Magazinen liest, dass Susannes Kommentar eigentlich im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Previews steht.
> Natürlich sind es subjektive Eindrücke, die man in den Kommentaren liest, aber ganz koscher kann es nicht sein, wenn alle anderen Previewer sagen Rift kopiert Systeme und verbessert sie.


Es gibt halt verschiedene Meinungen. Ich habe die letzte Zeit z.B. mit Begeisterung magicka gezockt und es gibt auch Leute die es für ein Drecksspiel halten.
Es sind halt verschiedene Ansichten. Und in dem Artikel äussern ja offenbar auch zumindest 3 Redakteure Ihre meinungen die sich auch nicht decken. 
Ich verstehe also nicht wie sich der TE so dermaßen aufregen kann.


----------



## Mixin (14. Februar 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Die Dummen sind die, die WoW spielen obwohl sie sich tot langweilen.
> 
> Die Schlauen sind die, die das spielen was ihnen Spass macht.
> 
> ...



/sign - Auch ich spiele lange genug wow und habe mich auch nicht wie in Azeroth gefühlt - ansonsten hätte ich es auch gähnend wieder in die Abgründe der Bits&Bytes geworfen^^ Auch ich bin einer der hofft die Community bleibt so wie sie jetzt ist - hilfsbereit nett etc...
Etwas was ich schon lange vermisse und es deswegen wohl auf jeden Fall antesten werde...


----------



## Sin (14. Februar 2011)

So ganz warm mit dem Thema Rift bin ich auch noch nicht. Hab es mir mal vorbestellt, weiter als bis Level 4 bin ich aber nie gekommen in der Beta, weil ich einfach keine Zeit hatte. Ich suche mir einfach mal zu beginn eine schnuckelige kleine Gilde und lass es einfach auf mich zukommen. Die 35€ für die Digitale CE taten mir jetzt nicht weh und wer weiss, vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht.


----------



## Sharqaas (14. Februar 2011)

Buffed und seine Community ist nunmal pro WoW. Sobald was anderes oder neues auf dem Radar auftaucht wird es in Grund und Boden gehatet. Manche WoW Buffed User meinen sogar das WoW das erste und einzige MMO sei. :/

Deswegen wird RIFT auch keine Zukunft auf Buffed haben und nicht wirklich beachtet werden. Die Buffed Redaktion ist da ja nicht anders, da sie zum Großteil aus WoW Spielern besteht. 

RIFT ist jedenfalls seit langem mal wieder ein richtig gutes MMO. Nach den ganzen crap (AoC, Aion, WAR) scheint es mal wieder ein Lichtblick zu sein. Und ja ich weiß das RIFT sich bei anderen MMOs bedient. Das macht aber jedes so, sei es nun WoW, HDRO oder Hello Kitty Online.

Für die ganzen "aus WoW geklaut" schreier, habe ich hier mal eine Übersicht verlinkt  Da sieht man das so ziemlich alles aus Ultima Online und Everquest stammt.
http://www.mmorpg.co...d/305889/page/1


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2011)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Buffed und seine Community ist nunmal pro WoW. Sobald was anderes oder neues auf dem Radar auftaucht wird es in Grund und Boden gehatet. Manche WoW Buffed User meinen sogar das WoW das erste und einzige MMO sei. :/



Die WoW-Hater sind da aber nicht besser. Was man ab und zu über WoW-Spieler lesen muss geht auch auf keine Kuhhaut 
Lästern Schach-Spieler eigentlich auch über Dame-Spieler?


----------



## Sin (14. Februar 2011)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> ....[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Buffed und seine Community ist nunmal pro WoW. Sobald was anderes oder neues auf dem Radar auftaucht wird es in Grund und Boden gehatet.....[/font]
> 
> RIFT ist jedenfalls seit langem mal wieder ein richtig gutes MMO. Nach den ganzen crap (AoC, Aion, WAR) scheint es mal wieder ein Lichtblick zu sein.



Und genau da scheint der Hase im Pfeffer begraben zu sein. Einerseits beschwerst du dich, dass nur über WoW berichtet wird, bzw die Buffed Com nur über WoW sprechen möchte und du dir mehr über dein MMO Rift wünscht, andererseits beschimpfst du AoC Aion und War als "crap" obwohl es wirklich 3 bezaubernde Spiele mit ihrem ganz besonderen Charme sind. (Ja ich habe alle 3 gespielt und alle 3 gefielen mir).


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Deswegen wird RIFT auch keine Zukunft auf Buffed haben und nicht wirklich beachtet werden. Die Buffed Redaktion ist da ja nicht anders, da sie zum Großteil aus WoW Spielern besteht.


Für buffed ist letztendlich entscheidend wie populär ein Spiel ist. Wenn Rift mit 12 Millionen Spielern andackelt wirst Du dich wundern wie schnell Rift das Nr.1 Thema werden würde.
Es wird einfach das geliefert was gefragt ist, die Kapazitäten sind nicht halt dafür da jedes MMO so wie Wow zu behandeln.

Ich könnte mich jetzt auch aufregen dass über geile Spiele wie Ultima Online und Starwars Galaxies wird hier auch nichts berichtet wird und stattdessen der Rift Wow Klon in den NEws auftaucht.
Realistisch betrachtet sehe ich aber auch dass UO keinen neuen Spieler mehr anfixen wird wegen Grafik/Schwierigkeitsgrad und SWG auch kein populäres Thema ist und buffed deswegen eben auch nichts dazu bringt.

Wartet halt ab wie Rift sich entwickelt, ich glaube nicht dasss ihr die komplette Wow Community da haben wollt, oder? Und was die Berichterstattung angeht gibt es da immer kleine spezialisierte Fansites die das wesentlich geiler abdecken als buffed.


----------



## Mandalar (14. Februar 2011)

Also auf der Buffed Webseite ist mir bisher keine "Anti-Rift-Stimmung" von Seiten der Berichterstattung negativ aufgefallen. War eigentlich alles nachvollziehbar, neutral und durchaus positiv. Die Kommentare mancher User lasse ich hier einfach mal unkommentiert. Zur Zeitschrift kann ich mich da nicht äußern, da ich die mir nicht kaufe.

Wer nun aber mal auf der Buffred Startseite oben schaut, der wird da nun einen großen Rift-Button finden. Ja genau da! Rechts von WoW und Links von RoM. Und Nein, dass hat bestimmt keine tiefere Bedeutung ^^ (Oder Doch ?). 

Wer sich jetzt noch mal unter Übersicht die Mühe macht sich anzuschauen, in welcher Frequenz hier Artikel über Rift veröffentlicht werden, dann sieht das eher danach aus, dass Rift von Buffed gepushed wird. 

Denke Mutmaßungen, Rift würde hier "schlecht behandelt", haben sich dann damit relativiert.


----------



## Kizna (14. Februar 2011)

Mandalar schrieb:


> Wer nun aber mal auf der Buffred Startseite oben schaut, der wird da nun einen großen Rift-Button finden. Ja genau da! Rechts von WoW und Links von RoM. Und Nein, dass hat bestimmt keine tiefere Bedeutung ^^ (Oder Doch ?).



Wobei man natürlich nicht vergessen darf, dass der Button jünger ist als der Threat hier. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ist er heute dazu gekommen?


----------



## Mandalar (14. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub vor etwa 20-30 Minuten. Ist mir auch eher zufällig aufgefallen. Har mich aber durchaus gefreut :-)


----------



## Kizna (14. Februar 2011)

Ganz ohne Frage, ja.


----------



## Sharqaas (14. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Für buffed ist letztendlich entscheidend wie populär ein Spiel ist. Wenn Rift mit 12 Millionen Spielern andackelt wirst Du dich wundern wie schnell Rift das Nr.1 Thema werden würde.
> Es wird einfach das geliefert was gefragt ist, die Kapazitäten sind nicht halt dafür da jedes MMO so wie Wow zu behandeln.



Naja, es wird nie wieder im US/EU Raum ein Abo Spiel geben was diese zahlen erreicht, aber ich weiß was du meinst. Doch die WoW Community denkt ja wenn es nur 1 Mill. Abos hätte das es Scheiße ist und tot lol.



> Ich könnte mich jetzt auch aufregen dass über geile Spiele wie Ultima Online und Starwars Galaxies wird hier auch nichts berichtet wird und stattdessen der Rift Wow Klon in den NEws auftaucht.
> Realistisch betrachtet sehe ich aber auch dass UO keinen neuen Spieler mehr anfixen wird wegen Grafik/Schwierigkeitsgrad und SWG auch kein populäres Thema ist und buffed deswegen eben auch nichts dazu bringt.



 Gut UO und SWG sind nun schon bisl was alt, denke damit lockst du keinen mehr hinter den Ofen vor. 
Und nein RIFT ist kein WoW Klon 



> Wartet halt ab wie Rift sich entwickelt, ich glaube nicht dasss ihr die komplette Wow Community da haben wollt, oder? Und was die Berichterstattung angeht gibt es da immer kleine spezialisierte Fansites die das wesentlich geiler abdecken als buffed.



Das ist wohl war, trotzdem sehe ich Schwarz auf Buffed. Aber ja gibt genug Seiten die sich nur mit RIFT beschäftigen.

@ Sin: Die genannten sind nunmal überall durchgefallen. AoC war unspielbar und ich habe dann aufgrund von Bugs aufgegeben. Aion hatte und hat ein massives Bot Problem und einen uneinsichtigen Publisher. Zudem ist das Open PvP tot. Und WAR dachte es wär ein WoW Killer und war nur ein laues Lüftchen. Es hatte mit PvP geworben und genau das hat nciht funktioniert. Zudem gab es massive Performance Probleme. Alle 3 haben es über den Testmonat nicht hinausgeschafft. 

WoW dagegen war ein gutes Spiel zu Classic und BC Zeiten und ich habe es gerne gespielt. Seitdem bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas neuem. Und ich denke ich habe es mit RIFT gefunden. Es verbindet einfach viele Features aus versch. MMO und fügt diese zusammen. Nebenbei hat es noch seinen eigenen Ideen und Charme. Zusätzlich ist es einfach sehr gut gepolished. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Bugs und Probleme. Es funktioniert alles im Gegensatz zu den MMO die in letzter auf den Markt kamen.


----------



## Launethil (14. Februar 2011)

Niemand will hier Rift auf Krampf möglichst schlecht dastehen lassen. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schleierhaft, wie man angesichts der letzten Rift-Berichte auf die Idee kommen könnte. 

Was hier angesprochen wird sind die persönlichen Meinungen zweier Redakteure. Die kann man unterschreiben, die kann man auch total daneben finden. Für mich funktioniert die gesamte Spieletester-Kiste seit jeher nur dann, wenn ich die persönlichen Vorlieben der Tester zumindest ansatzweise abschätzen kann und mir die Redakteure auch ehrliche Meinungen präsentieren. Mit dem einen kann ich mich dann identifizieren -- mit manch anderem eben nicht. Spiele testen ist ein subjektives Geschäft. Und da mir das Leser so ging, versuche ich seit meinem Einstieg in den Job auf der schreibenden Seite, möglichst ungeschönt meine Meinung zu sagen.

Was Rift konkret anbelangt: Mich stört keinesfalls, dass es nicht WoW ist. Mich selbst langweilt WoW gerade so sehr, dass ich privat erst einmal ein Päuschen einlege -- und unter anderem DC Universe spiele, das ich derzeit noch absolut großartig finde (wohl ahnend, dass vermutlich bald die Luft raus ist). Dass mir Rift nicht gefällt, liegt an gesammelten Beta-Erfahrungen und unter anderem daran, dass ich in den ersten Spielstunden von Riss-Events bis zur grafischen Gestaltung einfach nur eine Neuauflage von Warhammer Online gesehen habe, gepaart mit einem Klassen-System, das gerade Einsteiger viel mehr an die Hand nehmen müsste. Vor allem Letzteres lässt mich stark am Durchbruch von Rift zweifeln. Manch einer wird mir zustimmen, manch anderer wird vehement widersprechen. Und darüber bin ich froh, denn ohne verschiedene Meinungen wäre die Welt doch sterbenslangweilig.  Kollege Emmerich und ich sind uns schließlich auch noch nicht an die Kehle gesprungen.

Aber selbst wenn Rift absolut nicht auf meiner Wellenlänge liegt, heißt das noch längst nicht, dass ich das Spiel hasse und verdamme. Im Gegenteil, ich würde mich über schlagkräftige WoW-Konkurrenz freuen. Und die darf auch gerne Rift heißen. Sowohl Susanne als auch ich haben lediglich unseren Eindruck zum Spiel wiedergegeben (bedingt durch den knappen Platz zugegebenermaßen in kürzester Kurzform). Das ist weder ein Angriff auf das Spiel an sich, und schon gar nicht ist es ein Angriff auf die Fans dieses Spiels. Auch wenn solche Kommentare gerne genau so gedeutet und auch entsprechend erwiedert werden. In der Sache kann man gerne diskutieren, aber lassen wir doch endlich mal diese Fanboi-Vorwürfe aus dem Spiel.

Und wie bereits erwähnt wurde, bestimmt einzig und allein das Leser-Interesse, wie groß oder klein Rift behandelt wird. Solange das Interesse vorhanden ist, werden wir auch entsprechend darüber berichten. Sobald die Spieler das Spiel fallen lassen, fahren wir auch die Berichterstattung zurück.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Mich selbst langweilt WoW gerade so sehr, dass ich privat erst einmal ein Päuschen einlege



Jetzt hassen Sie auch noch Wow *Stein werf*


----------



## Klos1 (14. Februar 2011)

Es ist doch völlig egal, welcher Buffed-Tester welches Spiel mag und welches nicht. Wer sich nach deren Kommentare und Berichte richtet, ist selbst schuld. Ich mach mir von einem Spiel selbst ein Bild.
Im Falle von Rift wurde doch eh mit Beta-Keys nur so um sich geschmissen. Wer auch nur halbwegs Interesse am Spiel hatte, der konnte sich ohne Probleme in der Beta von dessen Qualität überzeugen.
Das Rift jetzt nicht die große Innovation wird, sollte inzwischen auch ohne Buffed-Magazin zu jedem Interessierten durchgedrungen sein. Hier und da hat es halt ein paar neue Ideen. Ich behaupte sowieso mal, wer Innovation von kommenden Spielen dieser Art erwartet, der wartet noch ewig. Mindestens bis Guild Wars 2 und auch dort werden sich sehr wahrscheinlich die Innovationen in Grenzen halten. Dennoch lässt dieses Spiel am ehersten noch auf Aha-Effekte hoffen.

Und wer hier nun von wem klaut, ist auch völlig für den Hugo. Rift hat von Warhammer die Events geklaut und aber auch ausgebaut. Wow hat zum Beispiel die Idee mit den Erfolgen von Warhammer geklaut.
Alle klauen sie untereinander und es ist legitim. Zwar schade, dass dadurch neue Ideen oft im Keim erstickt werden, aber so ist das nun mal.

Ich war mit Rift in der Beta bisher zufrieden. Es haute mich jetzt nicht völlig aus den Latschen, weil es halt im großen und ganzen nichts neues ist, dennoch glaube ich, dass es mich viele Monate bei der Stange halten wird. Und alles weitere wird man sehen. Allein der neue Grafikstil sorgt bei mir schon für Erfrischung. Die Mechanik mag vielerorts wow-like sein, die Atmosphäre, die das Spiel versprüht, ist aber eine ganz andere.
Und das eine oder andere kann ja auch noch im Laufe der Zeit kommen. Wenn nicht, auch egal. Es gibt soviele Spiele zum zocken.


----------



## DoktorElmo (14. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte mal das WoW-Classic-Gefühl beschreiben? Das soll jetzt kein flame sein. Ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen, was die Leute als immer meinen, wenn sie es erwähnen.



Classic endete als die Massenabfertigung begann, spätestens seit dem Dungeonfinder ist alles nurmehr "Fast-Food".
Classic war als man sich noch freute das da n Spieler beim Questen vorbeikommt, in einladete und gemeinsam weiterquestete. Heutzutage ärgert man sich, denn der killt einem die Mobs weg.
Classic war als man noch nicht alle Bosse aus Guides kannte, nicht jeder mit dem selben Build rumrannte und man im "Endgame" auch z.B. nen blauen 52er Kolben tragen konnte, ohne gleich dumm angemacht zu werden.
Classic hieß aber auch mehr arbeit, mehr "gegrinde", mehr sogenannte Lustkiller - allerdings auch eben viel mehr Magic Moments, und die fehlen jetzt komplett, das ist das große Problem eigentlich. Man kennt alles, man hat fast alles gesehen, der Drang zum Entdecken ist weg.

Die Rift Beta konnte mich fast vollends überzeugen, ich muss sagen dass es sich tatsächlich wieder richtig interessant anfühlt - der Entdeckerdrang ist zumindest ein bisschen wieder da.
Das Klassensystem ist echt schön, ich hoffe das es sogenannte Cookie-Cutter-Builds damit nichtmehr gibt, aber das auszubalancieren, das wird wohl richtig schwer. 
Die Grafik wirkt etwas kalt, ähnlich wie in EQII, aber sie ist wunderschön und die Atmosphäre stimmt auch - das Startgebiet der Wächter ist mal wirklich fein gemacht.

Susanne Braun müsste man mal fragen, ob sie weiß, das MMO´s auch schon vor WoW existierten und WoW sich vieles von EQ1 und DAoC gestohlen hat - was ja nichts schlechtes ist, ein Großteil der Spieler wollen ja genau solche klassischen MMO´s. 
Spiele, die in irgendeine Richtung neuartig sind stoßen eh meistens auf Ablehnung.

Aber keine Sorge Susanne, WoW wird auch trotz RiFT weiterbestehen, ich glaube nicht das es sooo gut wird


----------



## Ashgard (14. Februar 2011)

WoW Classic?

Hm, das war, als die Spieler noch ausserhalb des vorgegebenen Endcontests das Spiel gespielt haben. Als praktisch jedem Spieler klar war, das eine Ony, Molton oder
co für Otto Normalverbraucher etwas aussergewöhnliches war. Als es nochwas hies, eine T1 Rüstung oder Teile davon zu haben. Und der 0815 Spieler deswegen nicht 
neidisch war und "ich will auch" geschriehen hat. Als Bosse noch Bosse waren. Als Stratholm noch sauschwer war. Als die Blackrock-Tiefen noch eine 6-Stunden-Instanz war,
als die Onx-Questzugangreihe die beste Questreihe ingame war. Als es nochwas hies, sich mühsam die Rüstungsachen für den 40er-Raid für Molton mit Feuerresi zusammenzufarmen.

Es war hart, teilweise sauschwer, frustrierend. man musste viel Zeit investieren. Es hat nicht jeder geschaft. 

Heute heulen Causuals wegen Tx-Sets rum, es mussten heroische Instanzen her, weil Otto-Normal nicht einsehen wollte, er ist zu schwach für eine Instanz und muss daran
arbeiten. Kurz und knapp, was nicht mainstream serviert wird, den Spieler mehr als 2 Tage fordert, gibts nicht mehr. Wo er sich anstrengen müsste, vielleicht Wochen für einen
Raidboss investieren, gibts nicht mehr. Was hatten wir z.b. in den oberen Blackrockspitze Spass mit einer reinen Paladingruppe, obwohl das praktisch zum Scheitern verurteilt war.

Oder als man mit Full-T1 zu 2. Stratholm probiert hat, wie weit man kommt. Man, ich weiss nicht, wie oft wir gestorben sind dabei. ABER ES WAR SPASS.


----------



## DoktorElmo (14. Februar 2011)

Ashgard schrieb:


> WoW Classic?
> 
> Hm, das war, als die Spieler noch *ausserhalb des vorgegebenen Endcontests das Spiel gespielt haben.* Als praktisch jedem Spieler klar war, das eine Ony, Molton oder
> co für Otto Normalverbraucher etwas aussergewöhnliches war. Als es nochwas hies, eine T1 Rüstung oder Teile davon zu haben. Und der 0815 Spieler deswegen nicht
> ...



Das was ich am Meisten vermisse, vollkommen richtig alles!


----------



## Trescot (14. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ein Zauberwort: Community
> 
> Zwar werden auch einige dieser "Individuen" in Rift anfangen, nur sind die fast immer nach den ersten zwei Wochen wieder weg vom Fenster.



Das hoffe ich auch. Die ganzen WoW Kiddys werden jetzt zwar verstärkt zur OB die Gegend unsicher machen um wirklich JEDEM unter die Nase zu reiben warum WoW besser ist (war in den letzten CB Betas im Allgemeinchannel schon schlimm) aber die hauen schneller wieder ab als man schauen kann. Was dann bleibt sind DIE Leute mit denen ich gern zusammenspielen möchte.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Februar 2011)

Ashgard schrieb:


> WoW Classic?
> 
> Hm, das war, als die Spieler noch ausserhalb des vorgegebenen Endcontests das Spiel gespielt haben. Als praktisch jedem Spieler klar war, das eine Ony, Molton oder
> co für Otto Normalverbraucher etwas aussergewöhnliches war. Als es nochwas hies, eine T1 Rüstung oder Teile davon zu haben. Und der 0815 Spieler deswegen nicht
> ...



Molten Core war eigentlich stinkbillig. Die Bosse sind meist nach wenigen Versuchen gefallen. Nur bei Ragna, da waren es vielleicht 10 oder so. Und Feuerresi farmen hat jetzt auch nichts mit schwer zu tun, sondern nur mit Beschäftigungstherapie. Und Ony war auch nicht so schwer. Ein paar Versuche und sie lag im Dreck. Dieses ganze Geschwärme ist an vielen Stellen auch mehr Schein als Sein. Das einzige, was ich unterschreibe ist, dass die Community früher noch eine andere war. Aber schwerer? Nicht wirklich. Mit Ausnahme von Naxx 40, wo wir wirklich gut Probleme hatten, gingen die Instanzen früher auch recht gut von der Hand, ohne das man jetzt ends der Nerd hätte sein müssen. Es war einfach nur zeitintensiver. Aber zeitintensiv != schwer, sondern halt einfach nur zeitintensiv. Ich persönlich brauche das nicht mehr, mich mit 40 Mann rumschlagen zu müssen, die man immer unter einem Hut bekommen muss. Und stumpfsinnig Resi farmen braucht auch kein Mensch. Wenn sie das Spiel nicht mit richtigen unterhaltsamen Content füllen können, dann ist es besser, wenn der Punkt schneller kommt, an dem es eben langweilig wird und man getrost das Spiel wechseln kann. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Kafka (14. Februar 2011)

Trescot schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch. Die ganzen WoW Kiddys werden jetzt zwar verstärkt zur OB die Gegend unsicher machen um wirklich JEDEM unter die Nase zu reiben warum WoW besser ist (war in den letzten CB Betas im Allgemeinchannel schon schlimm) aber die hauen schneller wieder ab als man schauen kann. Was dann bleibt sind DIE Leute mit denen ich gern zusammenspielen möchte.



Ach für die kleinen Nervbacken gibts bestimmt auch ne praktische Ignore funktion^^ Aber es herscht hier bei Buffed nicht direkt eine "Anti RIFT" Stimmung sondern ganz einfach eine Anti alles was nicht wow ist stimmung. Aber kein wunder, Buffed ist nunmal ne Blizzard Fanseite und hat deswegen auch überwiegend WoW User, wovon einige nunmal nicht die Geistige reife haben um auf ein Forum losgelassen zu werden.


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2011)

Buffed.de hat überwiegend WoW-User, weil ein Großteil der MMORPG-Spieler WoW-User sind.
Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wird auf buffed.de unterwegs sein, weil da ein "Blizzard-Fansite" Button auf der Seite ist.


----------



## Shackal (14. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> RIFT hat kopiert, ganz klar, aber das ist doch gerade das gute, warum neues entwickeln und damit auf die Nase fallen einfach alte gute Ideen aufgreifen und diese noch verbessern.
> 
> Es hat aus allen aktuellen MMORPG's gewissen Sachen mitgenommen und diese einfach aufgebessert, ich persönlich muss sagen gut gemacht den so kann aus RIFT was werden, wir haben ja gesehen was passiert wenn Spiele mit zu viel Innovation rangehen und dann vielleicht noch denken das sie den Branchen König stürzen wollen



Ich habe nichts dagegen das man Kopiert aber Rift hat es übertrieben und für mich zu stark komplette Funkrionen art der umwelt,Questsystem zu weit übertrieben.
Ich empfinde die landschaft als Tot fantasy los und unangenehm und ähnliche empfindungen hatte ich auch bei 1 Monat AKtive Zeit in AoC auch denn da war die Umewelt genauso aufgebaut.
Die NPC die nur tot vor sich hinstaaren und die kleinen gebite die man auch versucht dürch instanzezierung Geld zu sparen.
Alles machte auf mich obendrein Leblos und leveln langweite mich so schnell das ich auch an einer klasse schnell die lust verlor.
ich bin seid dem 2 event in Rift dabei und habe auch andere Klassen getestet und die art zu spielen hat mir nicht zugesagt.


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen das man Kopiert aber Rift hat es übertrieben und für mich zu stark komplette Funkrionen art der umwelt,Questsystem zu weit übertrieben.
> Ich empfinde die landschaft als Tot fantasy los und unangenehm und ähnliche empfindungen hatte ich auch bei 1 Monat AKtive Zeit in AoC auch denn da war die Umewelt genauso aufgebaut.
> Die NPC die nur tot vor sich hinstaaren und die kleinen gebite die man auch versucht dürch instanzezierung Geld zu sparen.
> Alles machte auf mich obendrein Leblos und leveln langweite mich so schnell das ich auch an einer klasse schnell die lust verlor.
> ich bin seid dem 2 event in Rift dabei und habe auch andere Klassen getestet und die art zu spielen hat mir nicht zugesagt.


Achso und WoW hat die bessere Welt? Bei WoW ist die Welt sehr viel "toter" als die bei RIFT. Ich finde die Quest eigentlich ganz gut gemacht, ist ja nichts anderes als bei WoW. Noch eine Frage: "Wieso sollte man gute Sachen aus anderen MMOs nicht übernehmen?" Hat WoW ja auch genauso gemacht bei EVE, Everquest und WAR.


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen das man Kopiert aber Rift hat es übertrieben und für mich zu stark komplette Funkrionen art der umwelt,Questsystem zu weit übertrieben.



Das sind natürlich viele Argumente, wie kann man auch wieder ein MMO mit Quests rausbringen,  unerhört, und mit der Umwelt musst du genauer erläutern.



Shackal schrieb:


> Die NPC die nur tot vor sich hinstaaren und die kleinen gebite die man auch versucht dürch instanzezierung Geld zu sparen.



Wenn dann wirken sie deiner meinung nach leblos, sollen sie tanzen oder was? Es sind NPCS wie überall, manche laufen Routen und manche stehn da und machen halt ihre Bewegungen. Da du schon von instanziert redest wusste ich genau dass du wieder einer von zig andern bist die netma über lv 6 rauskommen aber gleich mal dicke Brüller an Kommentaren loslassen die dermaßen unqualifiziert sind und nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.



Shackal schrieb:


> Alles machte auf mich obendrein Leblos und leveln langweite mich so schnell das ich auch an einer klasse schnell die lust verlor.



Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber gerade in der Beta wo viele Leute sich überall zusammenfinden, bei den spontanen Invasionen und Rissen als leblos zu bezeichnen... ehrlich dir kann keiner mehr helfen.

Einige scheinen irgendwie schon mit einer negativen Einstellung ins Spiel einzutauchen dass es schon nix mehr werden KANN gerade weil ihr euch zuviel auf andere Meinungen verlasst.


----------



## Chillers (14. Februar 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Einige scheinen irgendwie schon mit einer negativen Einstellung ins Spiel einzutauchen dass es schon nix mehr werden KANN gerade weil ihr euch zuviel auf andere Meinungen verlasst.



this.

Fröhlich sein, Gutes tun und die Spatzen pfeifen lassen.
Man kann sich andere Meinungen anlesen/hören, dann *AHA* sagen und selber mal frank und frei eigenverantwortlich entscheiden, ob etwas angespielt wird.

Ist bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> ...
> Ich empfinde die landschaft als Tot fantasy los und unangenehm und ähnliche empfindungen hatte ich auch bei 1 Monat AKtive Zeit in AoC auch denn da war die Umewelt genauso aufgebaut.
> ....



Bist du betrunken? 
In Alt-Tarantia rennen spielende Kinder rum, Passanten unterhalten sich über alles mögliche (bsp: dass Gilde XY, die in der Woche Platz1 beim Crafting erlangt hat, zwar gute Sache herstellt, die aber zu teuer sind). Der Stadtschreier preist Gilden an oder flüstert dich an, ob du ihn nicht mal bezahlen möchtest, damit er deine Gilde bejubelt. Lachse springen in Flüsse, Raben picken das Fleisch von den Leichen. 
In Khitai patroulieren Truppen oder trainieren ihre Kampfkünste, die Mönche führen ihre Katas auf, verschiedene Mobs greifen sich gegenseitig an.

Man kann viel an AoC kritisieren aber eine leblose Welt ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Bist du betrunken?
> In Alt-Tarantia rennen spielende Kinder rum, Passanten unterhalten sich über alles mögliche (bsp: dass Gilde XY, die in der Woche Platz1 beim Crafting erlangt hat, zwar gute Sache herstellt, die aber zu teuer sind). Der Stadtschreier preist Gilden an oder flüstert dich an, ob du ihn nicht mal bezahlen möchtest, damit er deine Gilde bejubelt. Lachse springen in Flüsse, Raben picken das Fleisch von den Leichen.
> In Khitai patroulieren Truppen oder trainieren ihre Kampfkünste, die Mönche führen ihre Katas auf, verschiedene Mobs greifen sich gegenseitig an.
> 
> Man kann viel an AoC kritisieren aber eine leblose Welt ganz sicher nicht.



Er sieht es halt durch eine Wow-Brille. Das Spiel könnte vor NPC's platzen und es wäre in seinen Augen immer noch leer. Nur Wow ist belebt, weil hier und da mal ein Hase durchs Gemüse hüpft.


----------



## Pavnik (15. Februar 2011)

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber wer sich Neuigkeiten und Guides (zumindest zum Thema "WOW") von Buffed holt, und dabei denkt "woher die das nur schon wieder wissen", der hat sich mit seinem Spiel noch nie richtig befasst.
Buffed.de ist auf jeden fall eine gute Seite, wenn man sich mal kurz über andere Spiele informieren will, oder bei der Skillung eines Farmtwinks hilfe braucht. Aber um ein Spiel wirklich gut zu spielen und immer auf dem laufenden zu bleiben, sollte man denn doch andere Seiten aufsuchen.
Für WoW:
- elitistjerks.com
- mmo.champion.com
- eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum
- manaflask.de

Für Rift:
- foren.riftgame.de
- rift.gamona.de


Aber wie gesagt, um sich über andere mmo's mal kurz zu informieren, ist Buffed immer noch die beste wahl!

mfg. Pavnik

P.S. Ja, ich habe keine Seiten von AoC, WaR, RoM und Aion genannt. Das hat auch einen Grund: Ich hab die Spiele zwar mal 10-30 lvl lang getestet, aber mich nie wirklich dolle für eines davon interessiert.


----------



## Lastic (15. Februar 2011)

An die ganzen leuten die sagen bla bla geklaut bla bla:

Trion Worlds Inc. ist ein führender Herausgeber und Entwickler von vernetzten Videospielen. Unsere Kreativteams und operative Teams bestehen aus Mitgliedern, die zur Elite ihrer Branche gehören. Diese Teams haben an Blockbuster- und Lizenz-Spielen wie Aion, World of Warcraft, EverQuest und Pogo mitgearbeitet. Trion definiert MMO-Spiele (Massive Multiplayer Online Game) neu.

Dann gibs hier echt soviel komische Kommentare.. besonders der hier: Sowas wie Riffe gabs schon in Warhammer ROFL sag ich nur.. Ich hab noch nie gesehen das sich das Land so verändern kann wie in Rift.. von daher ist das Relativ neu.. der rest.. ich bitte euch.. Was soll man heute zu tage noch neu erfinden?? Daher der Kommentar im Heft: Das wird so nichts ist total fehl am platze, Rift hat nichts neu gemacht aber dafür das bestehende perfektioniert PUNK.. Und so wie es jetzt ist, ist Rift wirklich sehr gut und genau das finden auch die anderen 80% der Leute die sich Rift vorbestellt haben und das spielen wollen. 

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch persönlich keine Lust auf irgend was komisches neues vor allem wüsste ich nicht wie was neues aussehen sollte.. Vllt keine Aktionsleisten? Radar vllt unten links Stadt oben rechts? Wow das wäre mal was neues das wäre bestimmt nicht geklaut... für Leute ohne Ironie, WAS SOLL MAN NEU ERFINDEN?? 




 Es ist perfekt so wie es ist fertig.. Und ich bin jetzt kein Anti alle anderen MMO Hater, ich kann mal gerne ein Foto von meiner Spiele Sammlung machen da seht ihr was ich alles an MMO's ausprobiert habe, wow hatte ich gespielt seit es wow gibt, hatte alles erlebt und war auf nathrezim in einer Top Gilde, von daher bin ich alles andere als ein „WoW hater“ oder sowas in der art 6/7 Jahre sprechen für sich..




 Rift ist in mein Augen das erste mmo nach WoW und vllt Herr der Ringe was reale Chancen hat zu überleben


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2011)

Lastic schrieb:


> ich bitte euch.. Was soll man heute zu tage noch neu erfinden??



Sagte der Steinzeitmensch und schwenkte die Keule?


----------



## Shackal (15. Februar 2011)

Hunter12345 schrieb:


> Achso und WoW hat die bessere Welt? Bei WoW ist die Welt sehr viel "toter" als die bei RIFT. Ich finde die Quest eigentlich ganz gut gemacht, ist ja nichts anderes als bei WoW. Noch eine Frage: "Wieso sollte man gute Sachen aus anderen MMOs nicht übernehmen?" Hat WoW ja auch genauso gemacht bei EVE, Everquest und WAR.



Ich habe nachd en ersten addon mit WoW aufgehöhrt und seiddem nicht mehr Reaktiviert aber das PVE hatte damals seinen Reiz das PVP war damals schon eines der schlechtesten PVP die es in MMO bereich gab.
Es gab schon einige MMO die ihren Reiz hatten zb das damaliege Mankind 1998-so 2002 bis man es casualiesierte oder das AO damals auchw enn man zuvile Grinden musste oder das damaliege FF11.
Die betazeit von eve lonline will ich nicht vermissen den sie war die betse zeit von EVE Online aber auch Vanguard hat das erste Jahr riesenspass gemacht.
Auch die erste Zeit in SWG bis zud en ersten nervs und casualiesierung hat viel spass gemacht und die serverw aren auchd amals ziemlich voll 

Es hängt auch von der Spielart der Menschen zusammen ob ein Server lebendig ist oder tot aber seid WoW gings im MMO bereich stark ind en Keller und viele haben aus diesen grund auch mit MMOs aufgehöhrt,denn es ging immerw eniger um spass sondern nur noch um Items und egosismus.
Dann begannen die zeit so bei WoW wo die MMOs zwar immer bessere Grafik hatten aber die Welten immer mehr tot waren als Lebendig und nur noch um Items ging und der spass verlor langsamm seinen wert und nur der spass nach items wurde immer gerösser und die Spieler wollten immer mehr besitzen.


----------



## Shackal (15. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Bist du betrunken?
> In Alt-Tarantia rennen spielende Kinder rum, Passanten unterhalten sich über alles mögliche (bsp: dass Gilde XY, die in der Woche Platz1 beim Crafting erlangt hat, zwar gute Sache herstellt, die aber zu teuer sind). Der Stadtschreier preist Gilden an oder flüstert dich an, ob du ihn nicht mal bezahlen möchtest, damit er deine Gilde bejubelt. Lachse springen in Flüsse, Raben picken das Fleisch von den Leichen.
> In Khitai patroulieren Truppen oder trainieren ihre Kampfkünste, die Mönche führen ihre Katas auf, verschiedene Mobs greifen sich gegenseitig an.
> 
> Man kann viel an AoC kritisieren aber eine leblose Welt ganz sicher nicht.



Tolle Grafik aber nur weil paar NPC herumspringen heißt es nicht das es lebendig ist 
Wenn du beleidigen willst solltest du jemand finden beid em du erfolg hast


----------



## Immondys (15. Februar 2011)

Ashgard schrieb:


> WoW Classic?
> 
> Hm, das war, als die Spieler noch ausserhalb des vorgegebenen Endcontests das Spiel gespielt haben. Als praktisch jedem Spieler klar war, das eine Ony, Molton oder
> co für Otto Normalverbraucher etwas aussergewöhnliches war. Als es nochwas hies, eine T1 Rüstung oder Teile davon zu haben. Und der 0815 Spieler deswegen nicht
> ...



Hm, mir kommt da der Verdacht : unverheiratet, kinderlos, Student? Oder wer sonst konnte den Zeitaufwand investieren? Blizzard hat halt den Spass für viele zugänglich gemacht, sicher zu lasten einiger weniger Hardcoregamer. Aber die Masse macht halt das Spiel aus, nicht die ständig jammernden Extremegamer ohne Real life.


----------



## Ryxx44 (15. Februar 2011)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben finde ich eigentlich nicht dass es eine Anti Rift Stimmung gibt.

Höchstens vielleicht ein par die Ihrem Frust freien laufen lassen und das hier im Forum kundtun dass ihnen das Spiel nicht zusagt.

Leider gibt es kein Spiel das jedem zusagt, dafür gibts zum Glück immer verschiedene Geschmäcker. Mein Freund sagt immer FFVII wär totale Kacke am liebsten würd ich ihn dafür verhaun aber gut so ist das nunmal.

Eins versteh ich aber wirklich nicht, wenn einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt warum macht man sich die Mühe ins Forum zu kommen und da sein Frust abzulassen . Sind schon fast Symptome für Missgunst? Kann mich aber auch irren ist nur ne Ahnung.


----------



## HornyBull (15. Februar 2011)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass in rift jede klasse jede rolle übernehmen kann und es dort 5(??) talentbäume pro klasse gibt?

also wenn dem so ist bin ich da wenig zuversichtlich, dassnicht entweder schlechtes balancing oder sich gleich apielende klassen/specs probleme sein werden..


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Lastic schrieb:


> Trion Worlds Inc. ist ein führender Herausgeber und Entwickler von vernetzten Videospielen. Unsere Kreativteams und operative Teams bestehen aus Mitgliedern, die zur Elite ihrer Branche gehören. Diese Teams haben an Blockbuster- und Lizenz-Spielen wie Aion, World of Warcraft, EverQuest und Pogo mitgearbeitet. Trion definiert MMO-Spiele (Massive Multiplayer Online Game) neu.


Warte, gibts Trion nicht erst seit... 4 oder 5 Jahren? Und was haben sie nochmal genau auf den Markt gebracht? Führend wodrin? Vor Rift kannte die doch keine Sau 


> Dann gibs hier echt soviel komische Kommentare.. besonders der hier: Sowas wie Riffe gabs schon in Warhammer ROFL sag ich nur.. Ich hab noch nie gesehen das sich das Land so verändern kann wie in Rift.. von daher ist das Relativ neu.. der rest.. ich bitte euch.. Was soll man heute zu tage noch neu erfinden??



Rifts sind PQs weiter gedacht. Wer das leugnet hat die Rift-Brille an


----------



## Ashgard (15. Februar 2011)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hm, mir kommt da der Verdacht : unverheiratet, kinderlos, Student? Oder wer sonst konnte den Zeitaufwand investieren? Blizzard hat halt den Spass für viele zugänglich gemacht, sicher zu lasten einiger weniger Hardcoregamer. Aber die Masse macht halt das Spiel aus, nicht die ständig jammernden Extremegamer ohne Real life.



Nö, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Bin seit fast 2 Jahrzehnten in der selben Firma angestellt, glücklich vergeben, wenn auch nicht verheiratet und
habe weit weniger Zeit zum Spielen (was für mich ein Hobby ist, wie andere Fischen gehen, oder Modellautosbauen, oder.....) als noch vor 15 Jahren,
als ich mir die Nächte mit Diablo 1 im B.Net oder mit UO auf Drachenfels um die Ohren schlug.

Ich war auch bei WoW Classic nie in AQ40 (AQ20 zwar drinnen aber nie ganz durch) und war nie in der Instanz über Stratholm.

Ich verfolgte nur damals die Stimmung ingame und auch in Foren und die ist irgendwann spätest mit dem ersten Addon völlig gekippt. Da war nur
mehr der blanke Neid von Causualgamers zu hören auf erfolgreichere Spieler. "Mama, der hat einen größeren Schnuller als ich". Whinners
bis zum Abwinken haben das Game überflutet und bilden heute den Corestamm der WoW-Spieler. Praktisch jeder europäische Startspieler den
ich persönlich kannte (und das sind eine Menge um ca. 50-70 Spieler <- persönlich, nicht nur durch irgendwelche TS und Co, ich bin auch noch
in einem Lan-Veranstaltungsteam seit knapp 10 Jahren, größte Lan in Österreich bisher von uns mit 450 Teilnehmern) hat irgendwann ob dieses
Vereinfachens des Spieles und der Vermurksung der Story den Hut drauf geschmissen und das Game verlassen. 2 sind noch über, die mehr oder
weniger ab & an raiden (was die aber zum Kotzen finden mitlerweile), einfach weil man die "Gilde seit Jahren kennt und auf bessere Zeiten hoft".

Tjo. Nuff said. Meine Meinung. Jetzt bitte back & Topic und zu Rift. Ich freu mich drauf. Werd zwar beim Headstart nicht mitmachen, weil ich mir
das nicht mehr antue. Ich kann mich noch an den Freitag damals in WoW erinnern als absolut nix ging. Wobei da Trion zwischen Beta 5 und 6
gewaltig an den Loginservern geschraubt haben. Bei Beta 5 war stundenlang nichts mit einloggen nach Betastart, bei Beta 6 hab ichs zwar erst
gegen 20 Uhr versucht (Start war 19 Uhr), kam aber ohne Probleme sofort auf Immenwald (wo es dann aber in den Startgebieten total überfüllt war).

Und ich freu mich auf Rift, weil ich ein paar alte Kumpels wieder zu einem MMORPG überreden konnte.

In diesem Sinne, ich fahr jetzt arbeiten.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Februar 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Spiel und ich habe es auch vorbestellt
Mir gefällt auch WoW und werde es weiterhin spielen
Ich hört sich jetzt sehr unglaubwürdig an wenn man so manches liest aber ja man kann beides mögen  und das ohne direkt rum zu flamen bzw versuchen in jeder News etc das Spiel schlecht zu reden davon halte ich persöhnlich nicht allzuviel.
Sicherlich gibt es vorteile wie die neue Grafik etc. Aber das vieles Kopiert wurde finde ich gar nicht schlimm denn es wurde vieles kopierte auch veränder/verbessert.
Es ist halt ein MMO's wie es viele gibt und wen die Welt anspricht warum nicht.
Warum sollte man auch ein neues Auto erfinden das keine 4 Räder hat wie alle anderen? Es fährt doch


----------



## Lintflas (15. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie die Fanboys kreischen, sobald jemand ihr aktuelles Lieblings-Spiel nicht in den Himmel hebt.



Na ja, man kann es auch genau umgekehrt betrachten. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es nämlich zuviele Miesmacher, 
die jedes neue Spiel von Anfang an runterputzen müssen. 

Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, dass Rift das Zeug dazu hat langfristig sehr erfolgreich zu sein, 
wenn die Entwickler den Content nachhaltig ausbauen.


----------



## Gaowen (15. Februar 2011)

Was heißt kopiert - ist halt ein MMO und das funktioniert auf eine bestimmte Weise. 

Wenn BMW nen neues Auto rausbringt und das hat vier Räder, ein Lenkrad einen Motor und Türen - haben die dann kopiert?

Wichtig ist ob es Spaß macht, stimmig ist, die Community und die Aufgaben passen.

Selbst wenn Trion nur andere MMOs als Anleihe genommen hätte, die User-Vorschlagsforen gelesen hätte und das alles neu komponiert und gut umgesetzt hätte, wäre es was, was WOW leider immer seltener gelingt und auf jeden Fall eine Chance verdient. 

Mann kann aus Käse, Tomaten, Kräutern und Nudeln verschiedene Sachen kochen, die gut schmecken (oder auch nicht) - auch wenns Miracoli schon gibt.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Tolle Grafik aber nur weil paar NPC herumspringen heißt es nicht das es lebendig ist
> Wenn du beleidigen willst solltest du jemand finden beid em du erfolg hast



Würd ich dich beleidigen wollen, würde ich über den von dir fabrizierten Buchstabensalat lästern, deine Orthographiestunts bejubeln oder deine Grammatikkünste hervorheben.

Ansonsten hältst du dich ja ziemlich bedeckt, was für dich ein lebendiges MMO ist, ist auch egal, da es hier ja um Rift geht.

Naja, ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wann du AoC und wie weit du AoC gespielt hast. Aber wenn sich in Rift eine Community wie in AoC einfindet, die hilfsbereit, sicherlich nicht itemgeil und egoistsich ist, wär ich ja schon froh.


----------



## Cyberpuma (15. Februar 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> 
> *Punkt 1: Bewertungen der Redakteure müssen neutral sein!*
> Ein ganz klares nein! Wenn ich 5 Redakteure nach ihrer Meinung zu einem Spiel frage erwarte ich, dass diese mir ihre ganz persönliche Einschätzung geben. Kein neutral geheucheltes Blabla. Es ist und bleibt die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs und nur weil der Redakteur eben diesen Beruf ausübt ist es ihm eurer Meinung nach nicht gestattet seine Meinung kundzutun? Seltsame Ansicht, ehrlich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es neutrale Spieletests sowieso nicht gibt. Tests sind immer gefärbt durch die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs, manche mehr und manche eben weniger.
> ...




Punkt 1: Pente ich erwarte von redakteure das sie ein spiel fair bewerten nicht mehr und nicht weniger da darf auch ihre persönlinche meinung mitspieln aber abneigungen einem	spiel gegenüber ist unterste schuplade. Und sorry wenn ich jetzt bei Buffed redkateur wäre und müste das addon von WoW bewerten wäre es nicht mit 95% weggekommen weil für mich persönlich es eines der hässlichsten mmos ist auf den markt.

Punkt2: Da hast du natürlich recht aber auch von den kleinen "mmos" gibt es genügend news und ich kann mich noch eine news von euch erinner wo ihr vermutet habt das wow in der nächsten woche evtl nen patch bringen könnte ? was solltte das dort hätten zb auch nes zu nem andren game stehen können ich zb könnte jetzt orakeln nächste woche bringt Funcom die neue dreamwolrd engine auf die live server, hat ein Kaninchen mir geflüster.

punk3:Nun ja WoW war zu release verbuggt und hat bis heute noch bugs die 5 jahre alt sind  und ganz erhlich ich kenne kein mmo das ohne bugs erschienen ist.

aber wie gesagt wenn ein redakteuer von euch nicht fair bewerten kann zb Rift dann würde ich ihn dazu keinen bericht oder test schreiben lassen


----------



## Harwulf (15. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich es ein gutes Zeichen für Rift das so enorm viel drüber diskutiert wird derzeit. (Immerhin auch schon knapp 16.000 User im offiziellen Rift-Forum, das waren vor paar Wochen mal schlappe 2.000 noch...)

Denn würde man gar nichts drüber hören wäre das sicher ein schlechtes Zeichen.

Ich werds spielen mir gefällt es ich sage ausdrücklich aber auch dazu "im Moment", was in paar Monaten sein wird abwarten ich drücke Rift auf jeden Fall die Daumen das es sich halten kann.


----------



## Wuhuu (15. Februar 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es ein gutes Zeichen für Rift das so enorm viel drüber diskutiert wird derzeit. (Immerhin auch schon knapp 16.000 User im offiziellen Rift-Forum, das waren vor paar Wochen mal schlappe 2.000 noch...)
> 
> Den würde man gar nichts drüber hören wäre das sicher ein schlechtes Zeichen.
> 
> Ich werds spielen mir gefällt es ich sage ausdrücklich aber auch dazu "im Moment", was in paar Monaten sein wird abwarten ich drücke Rift auf jeden Fall die Daumen das es sich halten kann.



Genauso sehe ich es auch!
Heute geht es weiter, Spiel ist vorbestellt, freue mich riesig, dass es bald richtig losgeht.
Wie lange ich es spiele, wird sich zeigen. Hauptsache nicht mehr langweiliges Cataclysm. Dort haben die heroic Inis wie befürchtet längst den Gähn-Status erreicht und das, obwohl meine Hexe noch nicht einmal full epic ist.


----------



## Todeswolf (15. Februar 2011)

Nun warum denkst du das auf der Buffedseite in der oberen Leiste neben WoW gleich Rift steht ....sicher nicht weil es niemanden interessiert !

Was irgend welche Radakteure für eine Meinung über das Spiel haben ist mir total egal ...nur was ich vom Spiel halte ist mir wichtig !

Ich werde es kaufen spielen und spass haben ) zb. habe ich gerade ca 1h damit verbracht mir mal die ganzen Klassen und Fähigkeiten in Rift durchzugucken .
Wenn ich das in Spielzeit umrechne sind das schon einige Monate ^^ in denen ich Spass habe !

Und ich finde es eigentlich recht klug gute Elemente aus anderen Spielen zu übernehmen und gut umzusetzen !

Ich finde es auch gut das das Böse sich ausbreitet wenn es nicht bekämpft wird ... was ja eigentlich auch logisch ist  wo in WoW War ....gibt es sowas ??

Fazit..ich werde Rift spielen und Spass haben ...wer es nicht macht ist selber schuld *g*


----------



## Blackout1091 (15. Februar 2011)

Info:

Man kopiert und führt so erfolgreiche Ideen weiter fort. Man versucht diese noch ein bisschen zu verbessern.
Nennt man nebenbei Produktmodifiaktion!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und meint ja nur kopiert schlecht blabla..dann tut ihr mir leid 

Ist normal auch so wenn ein Handy von Nokia auf den Markt kommt versuchen die anderen Hersteller mitzuhalten. Und bestimmt nicht durch ganz andere Funktion. Nur diese zu verbessern..

Also gebt den Spiel eine Chance ich finde es sieht gut aus und ich werde heute Abend mit voller Freude die Beta testen 

Wem es dann nicht gefällt soll was anderes spielen und wems gefällt befasst sich halt mit Rift.

Flamen bringt nix


----------



## Fusie (15. Februar 2011)

Von Beta 4 den letzten Tag mitgenommen, Beta 5 und Beta 6 angeschaut, für Nr. 7 läuft das Update im Hintergrund, und ich denke das wird sicher eine interessante Woche werden.

In der vergangenen Zeit hat man schon einiges an Veränderungen gesehen, Beta natürlich, aber ich denke das Rift schon seinen Platz irgendwo finden wird, und sofern regelmäßig Inhalte geliefert werden, hat das Spiel - im Gegensatz zu manch anderen - auch sicher eine Zukunft.

Ansonsten, die Umsetzung aller gesammelten Ideen ist soweit ganz gut geworden, und es läuft für eine Beta erstaunlich rund.
Fehler gibt, aber dafür ist die Beta ja da, diese meldet man per Feedback und sorgt dabei mit für eine Verbesserung des Spieles.

Im Moment hat man auch das Gefühl, das der Hersteller zumindest sich anhört was die Spieler an Feedback liefern und dann entsprechende Anpassungen vor nimmt.
In wie weit das auch nach dem Release noch gilt, wird sich erst in einigen Monaten zeigen, aber bis dahin, dürfte man sicher seinen Spaß am Spiel haben.

Daher, man sieht sich heute Abend in Rift, und zu einer neuen Runde Fehler und Bugs jagen und per Feedback melden.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ist normal auch so wenn ein Handy von Nokia auf den Markt kommt versuchen die anderen Hersteller mitzuhalten. Und bestimmt nicht durch ganz andere Funktion. Nur diese zu verbessern..






Nöp....

Nokia hat in den letzten 2-3 Jahren signifikant an Marktanteil verloren - zuerst sind sie viel zu spät auf Smartphone/Touchscreen-Zug aufgesprungen,
dann haben sie viel zu lange an Ovi und veralteten Symbian festgehalten und Android zB völlig ignoriert (teilweise sogar "offiziell" geflamt") und nun kooperieren sie mit MS Windows Mobile 7 - 
was auch keiner versteht, weil nach dem anfänglichen Hype um Windows 7 Phones hat sich äusserst schnell ziemliche Ernüchterung eingestellt, da die sich ungefähr so
verkaufen wie 1 Woche alte Semmeln zum doppelten Preis wie frische - u.a. weil einige Dinge wie Exchange-Synchronsierung nicht optimal klappen (tolle Vorstellung MS Mobile OS kommt nicht mit MS PC OS klar...)
und auch weil verfügbare Apps im Vergleich zu iPhone und Android Market gelinde gesagt lachhaft sind.

Markt-Experten haben unlängst auf der Messe in Barcelona ungefähr sowas gesagt:
2 Kapitäne sinkender Schiffe, die sich zusammen auf ein grösseres sinkendes Schiff begeben und das stolz rausposaunen 



Insofern war Nokia gerade bei Funktionen/Technik schon lange hinten - Neuentwicklungen kamen von anderen Herstellern

Einzig ihr etablierter Name und durch ihre simplen, tw. hübsch designten LowEnd-Geräte kann noch ansatzweise Marktanteile halten...Smartphone/High-End Bereich ist längst iPhone (aber gut, das ist ausser Konkurrenz),Samsung und HTC vorbeigezogen oder mindestens gleichauf.



offtopic ende


----------



## La Saint (15. Februar 2011)

Es ist vollkommen müßig darüber zu spekulieren, wer was über Rift gesagt hat. Und vor allem, warum er das getan hat. Mehrere Threadseiten nur heiße Luft ^^. Vielleicht sollte man einfach bis zum Release warten und über Fakten diskutieren. 

Man sieht sich heute abend bei der Open Beta.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## DoktorElmo (15. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen das man Kopiert aber Rift hat es übertrieben und für mich zu stark komplette Funkrionen art der umwelt,Questsystem zu weit übertrieben.
> Ich empfinde die landschaft als Tot fantasy los und unangenehm und ähnliche empfindungen hatte ich auch bei 1 Monat AKtive Zeit in AoC auch denn da war die Umewelt genauso aufgebaut.
> Die NPC die nur tot vor sich hinstaaren und die kleinen gebite die man auch versucht dürch instanzezierung Geld zu sparen.
> Alles machte auf mich obendrein Leblos und leveln langweite mich so schnell das ich auch an einer klasse schnell die lust verlor.
> ich bin seid dem 2 event in Rift dabei und habe auch andere Klassen getestet und die art zu spielen hat mir nicht zugesagt.



Du hast bei der Hauptseite bei den Kommentaren geschrieben, du spielst MMORPG`s schon seit 20 Jahren...
Demnach bist du heute mindestens 35, wenn nicht sogar älter, meinst du wirklich ich nehme dir das ab? Dein Schreibstil, Artikulation, deine Rechtsschreibung sprechen alle für das 14 jährige Flamekid, und der Inhalt deiner Posts bestätigt das Ganze nochmehr.

Ich lese gern Kritik, die gibt viel mehr Stoff zu einer Diskussion, aber Kritik muss fundiert und argumentiert sein, ansonsten ist sie einfach unnötig. Deine Kritik trifft bezüglich Spielwelt, Umwelt und Leblosigkeit überhaupt nicht zu - das ist keine Frage des Geschmacks, genauso wenig wie es eine Frage des Geschmacks ist, das blau eben blau oder alt eben alt ist.

mfg


----------



## Allifighter (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich selber spiele seit erscheinen WoW und war bisher sehr zu frieden nur mittlerweile macht es mir einfach keinen spaß mehr.
Aus diesem grund habe ich angefangen Rift für mich zu testen und muß sagen mir hat es sehr gut gefallen vorallem die Dynamischen Risse sind immer wieder 
eine abwechslung.Ich finde natürlich auch dir Grafik sehr schön gemacht.
Ich hoffe es wird vielen Spielern auch spaß machen so wie mir.
Allen anderen viel spaß in ihren Spielen.

Man muß ja nicht alles schlecht machen nur weil es einem Persönlich nicht gefällt!


----------



## Tori (15. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen müßig darüber zu spekulieren, wer was über Rift gesagt hat. Und vor allem, warum er das getan hat. Mehrere Threadseiten nur heiße Luft ^^. Vielleicht sollte man einfach bis zum Release warten und über Fakten diskutieren.
> 
> Man sieht sich heute abend bei der Open Beta.
> 
> ...



AJE Heute abend gehts weiter ich freu mich schon auf meinen Chlorotest in der Feenini.

Hier noch meine Beweggründe warum ich von WoW gewechselt bin und warum sich Rift lohnen wird...

1.In Rift gibt es keine Addons 
2.Man kann auch Untersützer spielen 
3.Handwerksgegenstände sind brauchbar im Levelprogress 
4.Ich kann Rifts schliessen wenn ich keine Lust auf Instanzen habe 
5.Das PvP ist besser...
6.Grafik (nichts gegen die WoW Grafik aber nach 6 Jahren ist gut)
7.Comunity ist besser (noch)
8.Man kann Gegenstände einfärben --->>> SOGAR IN EPIC LILA !!!
9.Rüstungssets haben kein Powerrangerstyle
10. Man braucht nur 1 Set zu farmen und kann damit Heilen Tanken Schaden machen nach Lust und Laune (Kleriker)
11. 3Twinks und man hat alle Klassen die es in dem Spiel gibt...

12. Der Letzte und wichtigste Grund ich glaube daran das Rift im Endgame noch was anderes zu bieten hat als Instanzen das mich zum spielen motiviert.

Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr aber aber da es eh OT ist geh ich jetzt mal den Downloader updaten


----------



## Neragon (15. Februar 2011)

Tori schrieb:


> AJE Heute abend gehts weiter ich freu mich schon auf meinen Chlorotest in der Feenini.
> 
> Hier noch meine Beweggründe warum ich von WoW gewechselt bin und warum sich Rift lohnen wird...
> 
> ...




Nur mal so zu 5. das PvP kann/ist/wird nicht gut sein denn sie werden es nie schaffen es zu balancen,deshalb meinten sie schon am Anfang das man sich keien Sorgen über die Balance macht da es sich von selbst balanciert ( o.o). Naja wer das Pvp dort für besser hält hat eh keinen Plan da es immer eine op Klasse geben wird (siehe Saboteur...) und wenn es die Entwickler von WoW nach 6 Jahren schon ned packen, dann bekommt es Trion auch ned hin glaube mir.

Btw: Rift macht am Anfang schon Laune:Klassen ausprobieren und die Quests sind auch gelungen trotzdem merkt man das es daraus hinausläuft, das die Quests immer wieder aus dem kille x und kille y um z zu looten System abläuft und man verliert bald wieder die Lust zu lvln. Nur mal so nebenbei an die Ich-vergleiche-alles-mit-Wow-Heuler... man muss es vergleichen das WoW nun mal zur Zeit das beste Spiel ist und auch noch bleiben da Rift noch nicht sehr ausgereift ist !

MfG


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

Tori schrieb:


> AJE Heute abend gehts weiter ich freu mich schon auf meinen Chlorotest in der Feenini.
> 
> Hier noch meine Beweggründe warum ich von WoW gewechselt bin und warum sich Rift lohnen wird...
> 
> 1.In Rift gibt es keine Addons


Noch nicht.


> 2.Man kann auch Untersützer spielen


Jep.


> 3.Handwerksgegenstände sind brauchbar im Levelprogress


Wenn man denn zum Release genug Mats dafür kriegt, um den Beruf mitzuziehen.


> 4.Ich kann Rifts schliessen wenn ich keine Lust auf Instanzen habe


Und wenn du keine Lust auf Instanzen und Rifts hast?


> 5.Das PvP ist besser...


Das kann auf Level 50 ziemlich nach hinten losgehen. Ob da alles gebalanced ist wird sich zeigen und ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: Nein, es wird OP-Klassen/Builds geben. Jetzt schon eine Aussage bezüglich PvP ist halt sehr gewagt.


> 6.Grafik (nichts gegen die WoW Grafik aber nach 6 Jahren ist gut)


Tjoa, gibts nicht viel zu sagen.


> 7.Comunity ist besser (noch)


Entschiedenes Nein. Wieso sollte sie es sein? Lass es mal ruhiger in den Chats werden, dann fallen die blöden Antworten wieder auf. Was glaubst du eigentlich woher die Spieler der Community kommen? Aus dem Nichts? Ich habe Deppen in Aion, in WAR, in WoW und ich weiß nicht was für MMOs gesehen. Es wird sie auch in Rift geben.


> 8.Man kann Gegenstände einfärben --->>> SOGAR IN EPIC LILA !!!


 Wers braucht 


> 9.Rüstungssets haben kein Powerrangerstyle


Noch. Man weiß nicht, was dort zukünftig kommen wird. Außerdem im Vergleich zu was? WoW? WoW hatte nie den Anspruch realistisch zu wirken, da dürfen auch mal Schultern blitzen, Helme leuchten etc.


> 10. Man braucht nur 1 Set zu farmen und kann damit Heilen Tanken Schaden machen nach Lust und Laune (Kleriker)


Keine Ahnung, soll mir aber egal sein 


> 11. 3Twinks und man hat alle Klassen die es in dem Spiel gibt...


Ob Vor- oder Nachteil sei dahingestellt. Vieltwinker hätten bestimmt gern mehr "Klassen" 


> 12. Der Letzte und wichtigste Grund ich glaube daran das Rift im Endgame noch was anderes zu bieten hat als Instanzen das mich zum spielen motiviert.


Was denn? PvP? Oder die Raid-Risse?

Und versteh mich nicht falsch, das ist kein Flame gegen Rift oder ähnliches, nur mal eine andere Betrachtungsweise 

Edit: @ Neragon


> Nur mal so nebenbei an die Ich-vergleiche-alles-mit-Wow-Heuler... man muss es vergleichen das WoW nun mal zur Zeit das beste Spiel ist und auch noch bleiben da Rift noch nicht sehr ausgereift ist !
> 
> MfG


Genau solche Aussagen entsprechen leider absolut nicht der Realität. Ausnahmslos alle Previewer des Spiels sind begeistert davon, wie ausgereift das Spiel für eine Beta ist.
Du kannst mich natürlich gerne belehren, was du genau meinst. Da bin ich drauf gespannt.


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Lari, gerade für Twinker dürfte RIFT einiges bieten. Ja es gibt zwar nur 4 Grundklassen, aber jeh Grundklasse nunmal 9 Unterklassen aus denen man sich quasi seine eigene Klasse zusammen stellen kann


----------



## Raaandy (15. Februar 2011)

ich versteh überhaupt nich wieso leute die andere spiele spielen, sich weder über rift informieren wollen oder es spielen wollen hier ins forum kommen und rumzanken wollen...

rift ist ein tolles spiel bisher habe ich keine fehler entdeckt weiteres kann man aber erst sagen wenn man das endgame gespielt hat.

oberflächlich ist rift eine mischung aus wow und warhammer, aber wenn man sich näher mit dem spiel beschäftigt sieht man auch sehr viele neue tolle ansätze siehe die seelen(talentbäume) vieles steckt auch einfach im detail, und man sieht was für mühe sich die entwickler genommen haben.


spielt es oder lassts aber kommt nich hier her und sagt wie doof es doch ist weil alles nur geklaut wäre nur weil ihr einmaln video oder so gesehen habt...

nur um euch das mal so vor augen zu führen was schon viele sagten wow bedient sich seit je her bei allen mmos und schaut sich die neuerungen ab. abgesehen davon wer brauch denn ein völlig neues mmorpg? man sehe final fantasy... 

die leute wollen nich zwingend was neues inovatives aber mal was anderes! siehe Starcraft 2. da interessierts auch niemand das das starcraft 1.5 is nur mit netter optik und neuer story.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die Beta einige Tage lang gespielt und mir hat es eigentlich nicht besonders gefallen. Ich zitiere mich mal aus einem andren Thread selbst.

Die Klassen sind viel zu unbalanciert und das freie Wechseln sämtlicher Talentbäume ist eigentlich schon ein Witz. 
Während manche Klassen mühsam gegen zwei Mobs kämpfen, konnte ich auf Level 8 mit meinem Nekro/Hexer/Chloro problemlos vier auf einmal plätten. 5 Dots, die mich entweder direkt oder indirekt heilen plus ein Pet machen es möglich. Langeweile pur, weil ich einfach nicht sterben kann. Den weiteren Verlauf hab ich nicht mehr getestet, selbst wenn es mit Level 20 schwieriger werden sollte. Ich will doch nicht 20 Level lang einschlafen.

Die Story ist nichts Besonderes, sondern Durchschnitt. Kommt mir nicht mit grandioser Story. Böses, das die Welt bedroht und strahlende Helden, die es bekämpfen. Da es aber auch noch PvP geben muss, hat man als Alibi zwei verfeindete Fraktionen erstellt, deren Konflikt mehr als hanebüchen ist. Die Grafik ist ok, aber auch die wird bald veraltet sein, spätestens in zwei, drei Jahren. Das ist ja das Problem: Die Grafik von WoW ist zeitlos, weil sie eben nicht realistisch sein will. Rein subjektiv fand ich noch die Laufanimtionen schrecklich. Unerträglich sogar. Jedes Volk, das ich getestet habe, hat die gleiche. Warum laufen die alle wie Quasimodo? Ein ganz schlimmer Buckel. Kann man ja nicht angucken. Darauf hatte ich schon auf Level 2 keine Lust mehr, aber habs mir dann doch noch ein paar Level angetan.

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Spieler bereits jetzt mit Items überflutet werden. Vorbesteller erhalten 1 Pet + 1 Rune und Collectors erhalten das gleiche + ein Mount. Das hat es mir dann unterm Strich verdorben. Die Spieler werden mit Items gefüttert, bevor das Spiel beginnt. Das kann ja was werden... Eine Epicinflation sondergleichen. Zum Release oder kurz danach wird es dann Volks- und Servertransfer geben und vielleicht noch Klassenänderung. 

Auch hab ich nicht erfahren, warum man die Rifts schließen sollte. Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Ein Rift taucht auf, Mobs kommen raus, die plättet man und alles ist wieder heil. Gehen Teile der Spielwelt verloren, wenn man die Rifts nicht bekämpft? Das ist doch reine Grinderei ohne Hintergrund. Ich wette, man kann bevor man Level 50 ist, die Rifts schon nicht mehr sehen.

Fanboy bin ich übrigens nicht, weil ich seit Cata auch WoW nicht mehr mag und habe gehofft, in Rift etwas neues erleben zu können, aber das ist nicht der Fall. Auch im Chat tummeln sich schon jetzt die größten Vollhonks, wie sie nur WoW ausgraben kann.





> Lari, gerade für Twinker dürfte RIFT einiges bieten. Ja es gibt zwar nur 4 Grundklassen, aber jeh Grundklasse nunmal 9 Unterklassen aus denen man sich quasi seine eigene Klasse zusammen stellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die man jederzeit wechseln können wird. Also bleiben tatsächlich nur vier Klassen.


----------



## Breasa (15. Februar 2011)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Pente ich erwarte von redakteure das sie ein spiel fair bewerten nicht mehr und nicht weniger da darf auch ihre persönlinche meinung mitspieln aber abneigungen einem	spiel gegenüber ist unterste schuplade. Und sorry wenn ich jetzt bei Buffed redkateur wäre und müste das addon von WoW bewerten wäre es nicht mit 95% weggekommen weil für mich persönlich es eines der hässlichsten mmos ist auf den markt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> aber wie gesagt wenn ein redakteuer von euch nicht fair bewerten kann zb Rift dann würde ich ihn dazu keinen bericht oder test schreiben lassen



Ok, von deiner Rechtschreibung ma abgesehen, finde ich diesen Punkt irgendwie sehr merkwürdig.

Du schreibst, dass Redakteure ihre eigene Meinung nicht so stark hervorbringen sollen und eher objektiv bewerten sollen. Ist ja noch ganz verständlich. 
Dann sagst du allerdings, wenn Du ein Redakteur wärest, dass du laut DEINER Meinung WoW hässlich findest und ihm weniger Punkte geben würdest??? Finde den Fehler. 

Ich hoffe dieser Punkt strozt vor Sarkasmus deinerseits. Wenn nicht dann, ich zitiere "Abneigungen einem spiel gegenüber ist unterste schuplade"

Ist schon alles richtig was die Redakteure machen, ich hole mir ja auch das Magazin um die Meinung von Leuten zu erfahren die etwas mehr Ahnung von MMOs usw. haben als ich. Ob ich sie nun blindlings nicht in frage stelle oder mir meine eigene Meinung bilde, ist und bleibt meine Sache. Allerdings ist es immer gut mindestens eine zweite Meinung zu haben.


Zu Rift: Als ich es das erste Mal in der Buffed Show gesehen habe, erinnerte es mich doch sehr stark an WAR, aber hey....ist das nicht irgendwo auch n bischen egal??? Solange mich das Spiel länger als 2 Monate hält war es die Investition Wert, da so manches Offline-Spiel für den gleichen Preis deutlich weniger Spielzeit aufweist.

Ich wünsche Rift alles gute und so weiter, Bla bla blaaaa...

Breasa

PS: Die Community bestimmt wie gut ein Spiel wird, ich hätte Warhammer auch länger gespielt wenn die Community besser gewesen wäre...


----------



## Neragon (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau solche Aussagen entsprechen leider absolut nicht der Realität. Ausnahmslos alle Previewer des Spiels sind begeistert davon, wie ausgereift das Spiel für eine Beta ist.
> Du kannst mich natürlich gerne belehren, was du genau meinst. Da bin ich drauf gespannt.



Das Wort ausgereift hat glaube ich in dieser Beziehung nicht sehr gepasst, denn die beta läuft wirklich Top trotzdem der ein oder andere kleinere Mangel aber dafür gibt es ja die Tests vor dem Release. Ich meinte es so, dass "Das gewisse Etwas" noch fehlt die Risse bieten wie ich finde keine Langzeitmotivation, da es immer wieder gleich abläuft. Für ein Granate in diesem bereich wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht reichen, aber das is ja nur meine Meinung ;D.


----------



## Keupi (15. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mich der Meinung des TE anschliessen.

Rift ist bisher nicht wirklich gut bei Buffed weggekommen. Und die Meinung dieser Moderatorin ist alles andere als fair oder auf Argumente zielend.  WoW ist ein tolles Spiel, gar keine Frage. Wahrscheinlich sogar das Beste oder sagen wir mal das MMO, welches von allem etwas bietet, sozusagen das "rundeste".

Nichtsdestotrotz ist mir persönlich in WoW so langweilig, dass selbst Käsekästchen gegen mich selbst, eine Spaßsteigerung bedeutet. D.h. ja nicht, dass dies bei allen Leuten so ist.

Aber Rift lässt mich wieder entdecken. Und Rift gibt mir neue Instanzen. Rift gibt mir Rifts. Rift gibt mir neue Berufe. Rifts gibt mir neue Klassen. Soweit ok, aber Rift macht mir auch noch unheimlich viel Spass.
Wie lange dies anhalten wird, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Und ob das Endgame gut ist, keine Ahnung, schauen wir dann wenn wir dort sind mal. Bis dahin habe ich aber Spass aus oben genannten Gründen. 
Man sollte meiner Meinung nach, die Fan-Redakteure breiter streuen und sich nicht nur auf WoW einschiessen und alle anderen verächtlich behandeln. Denn seien wir doch mal logisch, WoW ist sehr erfolgreich, WoW läuft aber auch schon lange, die nächsten 2 Jahre aufs nächste Addon können lang werden. Es stehen etliche Hochkaräter in den Startlöchern. Was macht Buffed dann ? Ein Magazin und eine HP für die restlichen 200k Spieler ? Die Zeit läuft....schaut mal über den Tellerrand.


----------



## Lintflas (15. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen das man Kopiert aber Rift hat es übertrieben und für mich zu stark komplette Funkrionen art der umwelt,Questsystem zu weit übertrieben.
> Ich empfinde die landschaft als Tot fantasy los und unangenehm und ähnliche empfindungen hatte ich auch bei 1 Monat AKtive Zeit in AoC auch denn da war die Umewelt genauso aufgebaut.
> Die NPC die nur tot vor sich hinstaaren und die kleinen gebite die man auch versucht dürch instanzezierung Geld zu sparen.
> Alles machte auf mich obendrein Leblos und leveln langweite mich so schnell das ich auch an einer klasse schnell die lust verlor.
> ich bin seid dem 2 event in Rift dabei und habe auch andere Klassen getestet und die art zu spielen hat mir nicht zugesagt.



Ich kann (selbst aus möglichst objektiver Sicht) keines deiner sogenannten Argumente gegen Rift nachvollziehen, und deine Art und Weise wie Du hier auf Buffed gegen Rift wetterst, 
finde ich ehrlich gesagt zum totlachen. 
Bist Du sicher, dass Du auf Online-Rollenspiele stehst? Vielleicht solltest Du stattdessen auf Shooter umsteigen. ;-)


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Rift ein Spiel, welches für WoW Classic Spieler perfekt geeignet ist und für Spieler die WoW sat haben und einfach was neues spielen wollen, was zB die gleiche Qualität wie WoW hat, aber andere Klassen, Spielmechanik und Story.


----------



## Firun (15. Februar 2011)

Keupi schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich der Meinung des TE anschliessen.
> 
> Rift ist bisher nicht wirklich gut bei Buffed weggekommen. Und die Meinung dieser Moderatorin ist alles andere als fair oder auf Argumente zielend.  WoW ist ein tolles Spiel, gar keine Frage. Wahrscheinlich sogar das Beste oder sagen wir mal das MMO, welches von allem etwas bietet, sozusagen das "rundeste".
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, deine Meinung in allen Ehren aber am Ende wird sie etwas seltsam.

Im neuen Buffed Magazin ist ein 8 Seiten  Bericht über Rift, wir haben nun ein Rift Forum in dem ihr über dieses Tolle Spiel sprechen  und Diskutieren könnt, auf der Hauptseite gibt es nun einen extra Rift Button, ich weis nicht wie man momentan für ein Spiel das sich noch in der Beta befindet mehr Berichten kann.

Was mich etwas verwirrt ist die Tatsache das hier alle nur über das selbe reden..wow=rift=wow=rift oder rift ist besser/schlechter als wow , und diese Diskussion hier das es angeblich eine Anti Stimmung hier gibt ?
Anti Stimmung...Leute echt das Forum kann nur das sein was ihr daraus macht und ich sehe hier beim besten Willen wirklich keine Anti Stimmung gegen das Spiel von buffed aus.

Ich finde das teilweise sehr schade das ihr das neue Angebot hier gar nicht nutzt oder nutzen möchtet, nein ihr flamt euch lieber gegenseitig und fahrt euch auf Themen fest die es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht wert sind das man sich mit ihnen abgibt b.z.w sogar noch drüber aufregt.
Man sollte seine Energie lieber in sinnvolle Themen setzen.


----------



## Lintflas (15. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, und dieses Gejammer über eine angebliche "Anti Rift Stimmung" finde ich ehrlich gesagt total lächerlich und abwegig wenn man mal überlegt, dass Buffed diesem Spiel sogar eine eigene Rubrik zugeteilt hat.

Habt ihr sonst keine Sorgen? Macht Euch mal nicht ins Hemd und freut euch stattdessen auf ein tolles neues Spiel. Außerdem ist es vollkommen irrelevant, ob ****************************etwas negatives über dieses Spiel
schreibt, solange es Euch Spaß macht.


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> ich sehe hier beim besten WIllen wirklich keine Anti Stimmung gegen das Spiel von buffed aus.





Schau dir die letzte Buffed Show an  Man geht mit Stufe 27-28-29 in einer Instanz für level 15-16-17 und sagt, dass die Instanz sehr einfach sei :-D. Klar für "Hardcore" Spieler ist das einfach zu clearen, aber für normale Leute wird es eine Herausforderung! Von den späteren Instanzen +Expert kaum zu schweigen, aber die werden ja vermutlich noch kommen... 





Ich spiele einen Tank und habe jede öffentliche Instanz gemacht und man musste schon sehr viel CC anwenden, sonst war es ein Wipe. Im Video wird gesagt, man kann einfach alles pullen und umnuken O,o Aha


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ach ja, und dieses Gejammer über eine angebliche "Anti Rift Stimmung" finde ich ehrlich gesagt total lächerlich und abwegig wenn man mal überlegt, dass Buffed diesem Spiel sogar eine eigene Rubrik zugeteilt hat.
> 
> Habt ihr sonst keine Sorgen? Macht Euch mal nicht ins Hemd und freut euch stattdessen auf ein tolles neues Spiel. Außerdem ist es vollkommen irrelevant, ob irgendein popeliger Schmierfink etwas negatives über dieses Spiel
> schreibt, solange es Euch Spaß macht.



Buffed macht WoW only und viele, nicht nur ich, sondern viele Spieler aus meiner Gilde, Freundeskreis und sogar aus der Uni meinen, dass Buffed nur zu WoW hält und indirekt die anderen Spiele links liegen lässt. Zwar wird darüber berichtet, aber irgendwo bleiben all dieses Spiele trotzdem auf der Strecke...





Naja ist auch egal  ich find rift geil und werds suchten^^


----------



## Firun (15. Februar 2011)

kNubbe2k schrieb:


> Schau dir die letzte Buffed Show an  Man geht mit Stufe 27-28-29 in einer Instanz für level 15-16-17 und sagt, dass die Instanz sehr einfach sei :-D. Klar für "Hardcore" Spieler ist das einfach zu clearen, aber für normale Leute wird es eine Herausforderung! Von den späteren Instanzen +Expert kaum zu schweigen, aber die werden ja vermutlich noch kommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und was hat das mit einer Anti-Stimmung zu tun ?  
Wenn das so ist dann ist halt die Berichterstattung nicht Perfekt gewesen vielleicht geht man mit höheren Chars in niedrigere Instanzen um den Zuschauer eine besser Show bieten zu können, ganz im ernst man sollte sich nicht immer gleich in eine Sache reinsteigern, wenn das Spiel Released wird interessiert das niemanden mehr was da mal gesagt wurde.
Ich versteh diese Art von Aufregung einfach nicht  tut mir leid


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

kNubbe2k schrieb:


> Schau dir die letzte Buffed Show an  Man geht mit Stufe 27-28-29 in einer Instanz für level 15-16-17 und sagt, dass die Instanz sehr einfach sei :-D. Klar für "Hardcore" Spieler ist das einfach zu clearen, aber für normale Leute wird es eine Herausforderung! Von den späteren Instanzen +Expert kaum zu schweigen, aber die werden ja vermutlich noch kommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wir sind in der Feenini auch ein zweimal gewiped und waren alle L20 bzw L21 (nur ich war mit L17 dabei), aber so toll fand ich die Ini jetzt auch nicht. Die Finsteren Tiefen haben mir deutlich besser gefallen und auch da haben wir an manchen Bossen einige Trys gebraucht, sind da mit 1 oder 2 Level über den Mobs rein. Gab schon einiges an Movement zu berücksichtigen (bei dem Alchemisten und der Spinne), den Werwolf fand ich von der Idee her auch sehr cool, der Endboss (die 3 Goblins) waren nicht so schwer, allerdings hat einer aus der Gruppe auch die ini gekannt.


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

Ach ich reg mich garnicht so auf  Ich weiss ja wie das Spiel ist und wird, aber ich finde halt nur das man es hätte besser lösen können.  Brauchen wir auch garnicht zu diskutieren, ihr werdet schon einen Grund dafür gehabt haben


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit einer Anti-Stimmung zu tun ?
> Wenn das so ist dann ist halt die Berichterstattung nicht Perfekt gewesen vielleicht geht man mit höheren Chars in niedrigere Instanzen um den Zuschauer eine besser Show bieten zu können, ganz im ernst man sollte sich nicht immer gleich in eine Sache reinsteigern, wenn das Spiel Released wird interessiert das niemanden mehr was da mal gesagt wurde.
> Ich versteh diese Art von Aufregung einfach nicht tut mir leid



Ich würd dir ja empfehlen solchen Quatsch zu ignorieren, falls das für dich als Mod ne Möglichkeit ist. Bei so manchem Rift-Fanboy/Buffed-Flame-Post ist für mich als Riftler Fremdschämen angesagt :/


----------



## kNubbe2k (15. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also wir sind in der Feenini auch ein zweimal gewiped und waren alle L20 bzw L21 (nur ich war mit L17 dabei), aber so toll fand ich die Ini jetzt auch nicht. Die Finsteren Tiefen haben mir deutlich besser gefallen und auch da haben wir an manchen Bossen einige Trys gebraucht, sind da mit 1 oder 2 Level über den Mobs rein. Gab schon einiges an Movement zu berücksichtigen (bei dem Alchemisten und der Spinne), den Werwolf fand ich von der Idee her auch sehr cool, der Endboss (die 3 Goblins) waren nicht so schwer, allerdings hat einer aus der Gruppe auch die ini gekannt.









Ja das ist natürlich doof wenn jemand schon die Instanz kennt, versuch das nächste mal mit einer komplett frischen Gruppe rein zu gehen und dann alleine die Boss Taktiken heraus zu finden. Das macht mega viel Spass und ich muss dir zustimmen  Die Feen-Ini ist vom Design zwar Top, aber die FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN, naja  Geschmacks Sache


----------



## Firun (15. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich würd dir ja empfehlen solchen Quatsch zu ignorieren, falls das für dich als Mod ne Möglichkeit ist. Bei so manchem Rift-Fanboy/Buffed-Flame-Post ist für mich als Riftler Fremdschämen angesagt :/



Ich will ja möglichst Aufklärungsarbeit Leisten, aber manche Menschen sind einfach so voreingenommen und so von ihrer Meinung besessen das man gegen eine Wand Schreibt, man wird einfach nur halb oder gar nicht gelesen...

Ich Spiele das Spiel ja selber  und finde es toll und ich habe mich auch gefreut  das ein so großer Bericht im Aktuellen Buffed Heft ist aber das scheint so manchen nicht zu reichen... man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen, ist halt so.


----------



## Andryxa (15. Februar 2011)

Gaowen schrieb:


> Was heißt kopiert - ist halt ein MMO und das funktioniert auf eine bestimmte Weise.
> 
> Wenn BMW nen neues Auto rausbringt und das hat vier Räder, ein Lenkrad einen Motor und Türen - haben die dann kopiert?
> 
> ...



Das ein Auto 4 Räder, ein Lenkrad einen Motor und Türen ist normal, aber wichtig wäre was sonst alles drin steckt und wie es Designt ist.  Aber wenn statt einem Verbrennungsmotor ein Elektromotor eingebaut ist und eine Reichweite von 2000 km hat das wäre dann eine Innovation in diesem Vergleich.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Komm mal runter...
> Die Risse sind kopiert aus Warhammer Online. Dort waren es die Public Quests. Die Idee ist nicht neu.
> Das Klassensystem ist das einzige, was für mich bisher heraussticht. Und sie haben nunmal recht, Rift bietet im Prinzip absolut nichts neues.
> 
> Lass ihnen ihre Meinung. Und nur weil sie dir nicht passt musst du nicht direkt die Flame-Keule auspacken Oo



Mal davon ab das ich, komme net drauf woher, aber es gab auch solche system schon, und wenn (z.b) wow die30 Talentbäume aller klassen so macht das man sie kombinieren kann, würden auch alle sagen macht kein sinn, ich bin immernoch überzeugt davon das RIft net funktionieren WIrd, Rifts auf dauer sind öde denke ich, und das klassensystem wird nicht funktionieren, du bist bei vielen kombis gezwungen das mit dem und dem zu komibnierne (beispiel gibt 3 talentbäume mit wasserdmg erhöung) dann skillste einen voll und holst dir die erhöhung aus den 2 andern (nicht sehr abwechslunsreich) oder nen Chloromant (Magier Heiler) nimmt definitiv Hexenmeister als 2tseele, weil du dann 15% deines Lebens in Mana wandeln kannst (aderlass, kennt jeder wowler auch da beim Hexer) und das machste halt und heilstg dich dann, kannst quasi nicht oom gehn, für mich klingt das prinzip sehr unfunktionabel.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (15. Februar 2011)

gnihihihihihi... ganz viele Seiten sog. "Mimimi"
Sogar die Mods machen mit 

Und das nur, weil einer noch Geld für Printmedien ausgibt. 
Und dann noch glaubt, was da drin steht


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Februar 2011)

Es gibt halt eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl von Ex WoW Spielern, die aus irgend einem Grund tödlichst beleidigt sind, wenn jemand auch nur EIN gutes Wort über dieses Spiel verliert. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie ein Spiel das schafft, aber diese Leute scheinen von WoW persönlich beleidigt worden zu sein. 

Und die geben erst dann Ruhe, wenn ihr größter Herzenswunsch in Erfüllung geht: Ein Spiel erscheint, das in allen Belangen "besser" als WoW ist, und dass auf Fanpages wie dieser offiziell gesagt wird: "Man, dagegen ist WoW ja echt Mist!"

DANN wären diese Leute im siebten Himmel und erlöst, könnten dann endlich behaupten: "Seht ihr, ich hab schon vor 7 Jahren gesagt, dass WoW bald langweilig wird und was besseres kommt." 

Naja, und bis dahin wird dieser Spielekrieg weiterhin mit religiösem Eifer ausgetragen. Aber das gabs auch schon früher.

Man denke da an "Nintendo vs Sega", "Amiga vs PC", "Twix vs Raider" usw...


----------



## Stanglnator (15. Februar 2011)

Es ist NICHT Aufgabe der Redaktion, auf einer MEINUNGS-Seite im Heft neutral zu sein. Da MÜSSEN sie ihre Meinung äußern. Es geht nicht um Diplomatie, sondern um Meinung zum Spiel. 

Susanne und David können sich ihre Meinung leisten, weil sie Rift gespielt haben.

Gäbe es bei uns eine Anti-Rift-Stimmung, dann würden wir ja wohl kaum Rift in die Haupt-Navigation packen und den Rift einen eigenen Foren-Bereich an eigener Stelle geben, oder?  Darum keine Sorge, jeder von uns würde sich tierisch freuen, wenn Rift ein Bombenerfolg werden würde. Wir drücken jedenfalls alle Daumen.


----------



## Stanglnator (15. Februar 2011)

kNubbe2k schrieb:


> Buffed macht WoW only und viele, nicht nur ich, sondern viele Spieler aus meiner Gilde, Freundeskreis und sogar aus der Uni meinen, dass Buffed nur zu WoW hält und indirekt die anderen Spiele links liegen lässt. Zwar wird darüber berichtet, aber irgendwo bleiben all dieses Spiele trotzdem auf der Strecke...



Das muss ich noch mal extra aufgreifen. Wir "halten" nicht zu WoW. Wir berichten über WoW mehr als über andere Spiele, weil es dafür mehr Interessenten gibt. Ganz einfach. Was haben wir davon, Artikel zu schreiben, die keiner liest? Nix. 

Rift interessiert jetzt ganz offensichtlich viel mehr User als noch vor ein oder zwei Monaten. Also bedienen wir diese Nachfrage, wie man unschwer sehen kann. Wir hoffen genau wie ihr, dass diese Nachfrage noch lange anhält und es Rift nicht so geht wie Aion oder Warhammer...


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

Immer diese Spiele Community Kriegsspielchen.

Mein Gott werdet erwachsen. -.-"


----------



## Yamboo (15. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Molten Core war eigentlich stinkbillig. Die Bosse sind meist nach wenigen Versuchen gefallen. Nur bei Ragna, da waren es vielleicht 10 oder so. Und Feuerresi farmen hat jetzt auch nichts mit schwer zu tun, sondern nur mit Beschäftigungstherapie. Und Ony war auch nicht so schwer. Ein paar Versuche und sie lag im Dreck. Dieses ganze Geschwärme ist an vielen Stellen auch mehr Schein als Sein. Das einzige, was ich unterschreibe ist, dass die Community früher noch eine andere war. Aber schwerer? Nicht wirklich. Mit Ausnahme von Naxx 40, wo wir wirklich gut Probleme hatten, gingen die Instanzen früher auch recht gut von der Hand, ohne das man jetzt ends der Nerd hätte sein müssen. Es war einfach nur zeitintensiver. Aber zeitintensiv != schwer, sondern halt einfach nur zeitintensiv. Ich persönlich brauche das nicht mehr, mich mit 40 Mann rumschlagen zu müssen, die man immer unter einem Hut bekommen muss. Und stumpfsinnig Resi farmen braucht auch kein Mensch. Wenn sie das Spiel nicht mit richtigen unterhaltsamen Content füllen können, dann ist es besser, wenn der Punkt schneller kommt, an dem es eben langweilig wird und man getrost das Spiel wechseln kann. Meine Meinung!



Natürlich waren die Instanzen früher nicht schwerer, du hattest nur kein Omen, DBM, Classtimer, Bartender etc.
Anfangs hattest du genau eine Leiste und musstest die von Hand wechseln, wenn du mehr Skills brauchtest, erst durch Addons wurden es mehr und Blizzard musste nachbessern.

BTT: Ich habe das Gefühl, die RIFT-ler hier im Forum wollen sich auf biegen und brechen von anderen MMOs distanzieren und ergreifen jeden Strohhalm (sprich Kommentare von Spielern und Redakteuren) um sich zu positionieren und alles andere schlecht zu machen. Kommt mal auf den Teppich, keiner nimmt euch RIFT weg und wenn die Beta erstmal durch ist sind auch die ganzen flamer verschwunden, keiner gibt Geld für ein Spiel aus, dass er nur schlecht reden will. Und nur am Rande bemerkt, die Riss-Events gab es in ähnlicher Form schon in Classic WoW bei der Einführung von Naxxramas.


----------



## Atraz (15. Februar 2011)

Könnte man solche Thread's nicht einfach schließen und löschen? 

Es kann einem doch scheiß egal sein welche Meinung andere Menschen über ein Spiel haben...

Und zu der Sache mit kopiert oder geklaut...

JEDES MMORPG hat z.b. Sachen aus Offline RPG's(gabs ja vor den Onlinespielen schon) geklaut.. z.b. das man Level aufsteigt... das gibts in Egoshootern doch auch schon... aber da beschwert sich doch auch keiner

Meinetwegen hat Rift Sachen aus WoW, Warhammer oder sonst irgendeinen Spiel kopiert aber das haben diese doch ebenso gemacht... also kommt doch alle mal runter...

/vote for close

mfg Atraz

Edit:


Yamboo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, die RIFT-ler hier im Forum wollen sich auf biegen und brechen von anderen MMOs distanzieren und ergreifen jeden Strohhalm (sprich Kommentare von Spielern und Redakteuren) um sich zu positionieren und alles andere schlecht zu machen.



<--- Nicht alle


----------



## Ashgard (15. Februar 2011)

Neragon schrieb:


> Nur mal so zu 5. das PvP kann/ist/wird nicht gut sein denn sie werden es nie schaffen es zu balancen,deshalb meinten sie schon am Anfang das man sich keien Sorgen über die Balance macht da es sich von selbst balanciert ( o.o). Naja wer das Pvp dort für besser hält hat eh keinen Plan da es immer eine op Klasse geben wird (siehe Saboteur...) und wenn es die Entwickler von WoW nach 6 Jahren schon ned packen, dann bekommt es Trion auch ned hin glaube mir.




Ein Äkspere über PvP in WoW. Ich lach mich schlapp


Danke das du meinen Horizont noch bereicherst heute. Was wolltest du eigentlich nochmal mit deinem Geseier über WoW und 6 Jahre?  Soll ich mal den Beipack von der WoW CE 2005 Zitieren was Blizzard damals als PVP angekündigt hat und was bis heute nicht im Spiel verwirklicht ist?


----------



## DoktorElmo (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fürchte, auch Rift´s größtes Problem wird die Community. Wer gerade bei dem OB Start dabei ist, wird mir recht geben. Im 1-9er Channel ist es nicht auszuhalten, da wird nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur geflamed, von früh bis spät.

Das geht los mit "wäh son dreck das game hab noch kein epic" bis "mimimi die grafik in rom is 100x besser" (Ja, den Sager gabs wirklich vor ner knappen halben Stunde!) und "ja das game ist echt nice macht alles richtig wow trotzdem besser olol" - dann wird natürlich zurückgedisst, geschimpft, was auch immer, von Leuten die gleichalt sind, aber aus irgendeinem Grund WoW hassen oder sich monatliche Gebühren nicht leisten wollen (die hören Gott sei Dank mit Ende der OB eh auf...hoff ich mal.)

Wenn ein Neuling momentan in den 1-9er Kanal hineingeworfen wird und hier direkt mal die "Kritiken" von Anhängern des Marktführers liest, dann wirft das schonmal ein schlechtes Bild auf Rift und die Community. Ich empfehle daher, gleich mal /leave 4 einzugeben, was wichtiges erfährt man dort eh nicht, außer welche Skillung in WoW grad die beste für PVP ist 

Ich selbst bin langjähriger WOW Spieler mit vielen Pausen, hatte wirklich schöne Zeiten mit WoW, aber wenn man seit der OB dabei ist, dann ist die Luft schon (lange!) heraußen - gespielt hab ich es eigentlich nurmehr aus Langeweile und den Freunden wegen.
Rift macht vieles wie WoW, aber das stört mich ja nicht, WOW hat´s ja gut vorgemacht, sonst wär es nie soweit gekommen. Rift übernimmt aber die Sachen, die WoW über die Jahre langweilig gemacht haben - den Dungeonbrowser zb, der Dolchstoß für die Community, gottseidank nicht und hoffentlich wird durch das Klassensystem den sogenannten Cookiecutter-Builds vorgebeugt. Nicht das es in 3 Monaten wieder heißt "naah du hast keine 0/8/15 Skillung, dich nehmen wir nicht mit!" Rift gefällt vielen einfach deshalb, weil es etwas neues ist, den Entdeckerdrang wieder aufleben lässt und wirklich schon extrem "polished" wirkt - Bugs habe ich bisher nur ganz ganz wenige gefunden. Weil hier soviele die Innovationsarmut anpragern, ganz ehrlich, innovative Spiele wie DCUO stießen auf kaum Liebe von Seiten der Spielern, und ich muss auch sagen, dass auch ich die ganz klassischen MMO´s a la Everquest, WoW und jetzt eben Rift bevorzuge.

Aber bitte hört jetzt auf auch hier im Board weiterzuflamen, keiner zwingt die Rift-Hasser das sie Rift spielen und die die Rift mögen, sollten ihre Zeit viel lieber mit dem schreiben von Guides etc verbringen, wenn sie sich in der Community engagieren wollen - das Flamen hier bringt nämlich keinem was.


----------



## MrBlaki (15. Februar 2011)

Ohh ja, der Chat in Rift...die Community geht garnicht.
Wie mein Vorposter kann ich dies nur bestätigen haben auch nur solche Sachen gelesen war bei 2 Beta Events dabei und irgendwie immer die gleichen dummen Aussagen.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ohh ja, der Chat in Rift...die Community geht garnicht.
> Wie mein Vorposter kann ich dies nur bestätigen haben auch nur solche Sachen gelesen war bei 2 Beta Events dabei und irgendwie immer die gleichen dummen Aussagen.



Muss man abwarten, in den Betas muss keiner Geld bezahlen, daher loggt sich da auch alles mögliche Gesindel ein.


----------



## Kizna (15. Februar 2011)

Ist der Chat wirklich so schlimm? Auf Immerwacht Wächterseite ist dort ab Level neun tote Hose was Gespräche angeht. Auch in der Hauptstadt herrscht ein ruhiger und freundlicher Ton. Wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist mir bisher nur eine einzige Person und die war schnell auf ignore gesetzt. Was mich interessieren würde, welche Seite spielt ihr? Auf Skeptiker Seite hatte ich zumindest zu Beta vier einige Unruhestiefter gesehen. Kann es sein, dass wieder viele der Spammer auf die "dunkle" und darum "coole" Seite gehen?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Bei Flo hab ich allerdings wirklich den Eindruck dass er das Spiel mag.



Höhr dir den Buffed Cast an, er schwärmt seid Wochen nur davon


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ist der Chat wirklich so schlimm? Auf Immerwacht Wächterseite ist dort ab Level neun tote Hose was Gespräche angeht. Auch in der Hauptstadt herrscht ein ruhiger und freundlicher Ton. Wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist mir bisher nur eine einzige Person und die war schnell auf ignore gesetzt. Was mich interessieren würde, welche Seite spielt ihr? Auf Skeptiker Seite hatte ich zumindest zu Beta vier einige Unruhestiefter gesehen. Kann es sein, dass wieder viele der Spammer auf die "dunkle" und darum "coole" Seite gehen?



Bin auch Wächter auf Immerwacht, bis auf "Peniskopf" ist mir auch nix aufgefallen


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Den habe ich auch gesehen  Und bewusst ignoriert 
Aber eben dran denken: open Beta, niemand zahlt fürs Game und der Account ist diesen Flamern eh egal.

Heiler ist nun fast Level 12, morgen gehts weiter


----------



## painschkes (16. Februar 2011)

_Haha..hast auch einen angefangen? :>

Was hast genau gemacht? Bei mir ist's : Schildwache,Bewahrer,Säuberer - grad Level 12 gemacht - morgen geht's weiter._


----------



## Düstermond (16. Februar 2011)

Rift hat meiner Meinung nach die spaßigsten Elemente aus den aktuellen MMOs vereint (manche sagen: zusammengeklaut).
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich für meinen Teil hatte in einer Openbeta seit WoW nicht mehr soviel Spaß gehabt, wie heute.


----------



## Lemendeer (16. Februar 2011)

Soooo da ich jetzt mal die ganzen unqualifizierten "Meinungen" hier gelesen habe lasse ich mich auch dazu herunter im Buffed Forum etwas zu schreiben. Macht euch schon einmal ein X im Kalender denn das passiert nur sehr selten.

1. Wer von euch hat Rift schon gespielt? Hm? Ich Spiele Rift jetzt seit dem ersten Beta Event und das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gut, klar man findet immer etwas das einen stört wenn man will aber im großen und ganzen haben sie viel richtig gemacht. Und das was sie gemacht haben ist nicht klauen denn sie haben viel genommen das in anderen Spielen nur "gut gemeint" und nicht >gut gemacht< war und das wirklich verbessert.

Das Rift System ist nicht nur viel dynamischer sondern auch viel interessanter als die PQs in WAR, denn es gibt nicht nur verschiedene Elemente ( Feuer,Wasser,...) sondern in jedem dieser auch verschiedene Event arten der Rifts. Also "kleine" Bosse mit verschiedenen Taktiken zb.

Es gibt einen Haufen World Events die einfach passieren und nicht vorhersehbar sind, es gibt eine Lebende Welt in der alle möglichen arten von NPCs gegen einander Kämpfen also es kämpfen nicht nur die Elemente gegen die Fraktionen und untereinander ja es passiert das Bären, Rehe töten.

2. Wer sagt das dieses Skill System in dem du aus 9 (mit der PvP Seele) verschiedenen Skill Trees 3 wählen kannst  und in jeder beliebigen Art kombinieren von einem anderen Spiel geklaut oder übernommen ist der hat einfach keine Ahnung was er/sie da redet. Dazu kommt das mit den Wurzeln und den Ästen des Talent Baumes. Es gibt so eine Vielfalt in der Klassen Gestaltung das man sich sehr oft gar nicht entscheiden kann welche Skills man jetzt mit nimmt und welche nicht. Das hatte bis jetzt kein anderes Spiel so!! Das ist ein Fakt.

3. Sind die Dungeons, Gebiete und die Musik so liebevoll gestaltet das ist der absolute Hammer. Von den ganzen versteckten Artefakten, Rätseln und Orten gar nicht erst zu reden. Ich habe Orte versteckt auf Bergen gefunden an denen man Rätsel lösen muss um an nette Gimmiks zu kommen. 

Und das alles zusammen macht für mich jetzt schon Rift aus, ein Fantastisches Spiel, den kein einzelner Teil von Rift ist Revolutionär oder Next Generation oder wie man es nennen will. ABER! Alles zusammen ist auf jeden Fall ein Fantastisches Spiel das vielen Menschen Freude bereiten wird und das nur wenn sie die Offenheit haben sich auf dieses Spiel als neues Spiel ein zu lassen und nicht alles mit Spiel XY oder AB zu vergleichen und ich hätte genug zu vergleichen denn ich habe von Global Agenda über Champions Online über WoW über WAR über Aion über Ultima Online über AoC über Star Trek Online über Vanguard über Runes of Magic und so weiter mindestens alles einmal angespielt.

Ihr wollt Rift scheisse finden? Gut ist ok für mich aber dann bleibt dem Spiel bitte fern so das wir wenigstens in diesem Spiel ruhe haben von allen möglichen Fanboys und Girls aller Art. Denn es gibt Gamer die immer nach dem perfekten Spiel suchen und wenn ihnen  ein Spiel keinen Spass mehr macht zum nächsten wechseln. Und es gibt diese kranken gestörten Individuen die glauben das man ein Spiel verraten kann wenn man ein anderes Spielt, die abscheulichen Kreaturen die sich erst seit es ein bestimmtes Spiel gibt zu den Gamern zählen.

Und eines könnt ihr euch sicher sein, wenn Rift scheisse wird dann werde ich es sicher nicht weiter spielen denn ich muss kein MMO nein nicht einmal ein PC Spiel spielen um zu sein.

Amen!


----------



## Yekàró (16. Februar 2011)

Ich seh das Spiel mittlerweile genauso langweilig wie z.Z. jedes andere MMo auch, bis zur 5ten Beta war ich noch sowas von überzeugt das das Spiel echt der Hammer ist, aber ab der 6ten Beta war die Lust von 1ner auf die anderen Sekunde raus, am Anfang dachte ich noch boaa das mit den Rissen ist ja mal Geil, jetzt bin ich Lvl 35 (hab diese Beta noch nicht gespielt keine Lust) hab schon zig Risse geschlossen und nun sind sie mehr Nervig als das sie noch Fun machen ist ja im dem Sinne auch immer das gleiche,

das heißt am Anfang ist alles neu, da Denkt man noch Geil, aber wenn man nacher doch mitbekommt das eigentlich die Risse und der Rest auch immer dasselbe sind ist es auch wieder langweilig, da man den Rest aus jedem anderen MMo kennt.

Ist meine Meinung


----------



## Diola (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin überrascht, buffed vorzuwerfen sie wären gegen ein Spiel finde ich doch eher unlogisch. Nicht habe ich vergessen wie sie andere Games gefeiert haben, die dann die totalen Flops wurden(AoC, AION, STO und auch HdRO(muss man als Fan sich jetzt nicht angemacht fühlen)) die ich mir aber auch auf Grund derer Kommentare kaufte und dann rein fiel.
Schon möglich dass sie zu parteiisch sind und Beispiele gibt es bei buffed(siehe bspw. oben, oder andere Dinge die anscheinend der 1:1 übernommene Werbetexte zu sein scheinen, AddOn-Vorstellungen, die insbesondere deren Aktualität betonen, aber absolut nie aktuell waren usw.) genug. Die Erfahrung lehrt mich jedenfalls dass wirklich niemand eine "für mich" brauchbare Voreinschätzung liefern kann. Ich bin aber auch anspruchsvoll, so will mir wenigstens scheinen. :-)  

Ich teste nur noch selbst. Trotzdem finde ich die Beiträge hier inklusive einiger Spielermeinungen als Update brauchbar.


----------



## Diola (16. Februar 2011)

Yekàró schrieb:


> ... das heißt am Anfang ist alles neu, da Denkt man noch Geil, aber wenn man nacher doch mitbekommt das eigentlich die Risse und der Rest auch immer dasselbe sind ist es auch wieder langweilig, da man den Rest aus jedem anderen MMo kennt.
> ...



Sehr gut ausgedrückt, würde mir wünschen dass sich die Leute dieser Sache bewusst werden, bevor sie sich überhaupt irgendwo zu äußern.


----------



## Lintflas (16. Februar 2011)

Yekàró schrieb:


> Ich seh das Spiel mittlerweile genauso langweilig wie z.Z. jedes andere MMo auch ...
> ... das heißt am Anfang ist alles neu, da Denkt man noch Geil, aber wenn man nacher doch mitbekommt das eigentlich die Risse und der Rest auch immer dasselbe sind ist es auch wieder langweilig, da man den Rest aus jedem anderen MMo kennt.
> 
> Ist meine Meinung





Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann bist Du offensichtlich nicht qualifiziert, eine Meinung zu diesem Spiel abzugeben, da Du scheinbar allgemein zur Zeit keine Lust auf MMOs hast.
Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten Auskunft über die Qualität des Spiels geben.

Aber das ist schon ok. Kommentare wie deiner passen immerhin ausgezeichnet zu diesem Jammer- und Nörgel-Thread.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Lintflas schrieb:


> ...



"Dir gefällt RIFT nicht? Ja dann bist du nicht qualifiziert eine Aussage zur machen."
Was für ein Blödsinn. Was ist denn wenn er recht hat und man nach dem 100. Riss so langsam die Lust dran verliert? Mag nicht jedem passieren, aber bei ihm ist es so. Und das ist sein gutes recht.

@ painschkes:
HAtte zuerst einen Druide, Schamanen und x gespielt und irgendwann gemerkt... tjoa, die heilen ja garnicht. Ok, kurz ins Forum geguckt: ok, Schildwache, Bewahrer und x sind wohl die Heiler-Kombi.
Lässt für mich schonmal den Schluss zu, dass die Klassenvielfalt gemogelt ist, da für jede Rolle eine Cookie-Cutter Skillung kommen wird  ISt aber nicht weiterhin schlimm.
Und dann hab ich bei den Katapulten gestern gut eine halbe Stunde gewartet, weil sie nicht anfingen zu brennen. Hat man die Quest angenommen sieht man im Camp danach keine Quests, bricht man die Quest ab gabs doch wieder Quests. Aber das muss man ja erstmal wissen 
Alles in allem hats gestern Spaß gemacht, Rifts sind bisher ein reines Zergfest aber ich hoff das legt sich ein wenig auf höheren leveln. Heut abend gehts weiter


----------



## Lintflas (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> "Dir gefällt RIFT nicht? Ja dann bist du nicht qualifiziert eine Aussage zur machen."
> Was für ein Blödsinn.




Du scheinst eine ausgeprägte Interpretationsgabe zu besitzen. Etwas derartiges habe ich weder gesagt, noch angedeutet.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Was mir mal so auffällt,

man weigert sich bis vor ein paar tagen ein unterforum für rift freizugeben, nun ist es da.

Nur auch ich habe das aktuelle heft vor mir liegen hatte es sa schon, Habe ja das abo ehrlich gesagt, Dachte ich mir das war mein letztes heft why sage ich das?
Weil ich das regelrechte stimmungsmache finde wie buffed gegen rift vorgeht!

Und der teil zu wow ist auch nicht wirklich viel besser,

Achja hier schrieb irgendwo wer, ne sie müssen net neutral sein sondern ihre meinung zählt falschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

Sie können ja ihre meinung haben und das auch mitteilen dennoch müssen sie neutral sein, Das sie nichts an wow rankommen lassen, ist leider nicht erst seit dem heft bekannt.

Sie sind halt von wow so bessesen das sie es einfach net packen einem neuen spiel eine chance zu geben!!


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Was mir mal so auffällt,
> 
> man weigert sich bis vor ein paar tagen ein unterforum für rift freizugeben, nun ist es da.
> 
> ...




Man weigerte sich also ein Forum freizugeben ? wo steht das denn ? oder ist das reine fachliche Interpretation deinerseits?

Wie Buffed gegen Rift vorgeht???  Ich habe das Heft selber hier und es sind 8 Seiten Bericht drin die in keinster Weise irgendwie Negativ wirken, und der WoW Teil sind Guides, einfache Guides ich weis nicht was man da Großartig Falsch machen kann, aber bitte kläre mich auf.

Und das Buffed Rift keine Chance gibt erklärst du das bitte in wie fern das so ist ?

Ich muss schon sagen das mich genau solche Posts wie deiner echt verwirren, woher nimmst du diese Voreingenommenheit und vor allem wo sind die Beweise für deine Anschuldigungen? Etwas einfach in einen Thread zu schreiben und es nicht gleichzeitig zu belegen finde ich sehr dreist.


----------



## Stanglnator (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Achja hier schrieb irgendwo wer, ne sie müssen net neutral sein sondern ihre meinung zählt falschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
> 
> Sie können ja ihre meinung haben und das auch mitteilen dennoch müssen sie neutral sein, Das sie nichts an wow rankommen lassen, ist leider nicht erst seit dem heft bekannt.
> 
> Sie sind halt von wow so bessesen das sie es einfach net packen einem neuen spiel eine chance zu geben!!



Ich mag das so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich sinnlos ist, hier sachlich zu argumentieren.

Meine Wenigkeit schrieb hier, dass auf einer MEINUNGSSEITE die Redakteure ihre Meinung sagen MÜSSEN. So, das einfach mal für sich betrachten, bitte. Meinungsseite = Meinung. 

Das hat aber wenig damit zu tun, wie ein Spiel redaktionell behandelt wird. Ich sage es noch mal und könnte mir eigentlich einen Textbaustein zulegen: Wir richten uns nach dem Leserinteresse. Die Leser bestimmten, was und wie viel wir berichten. Wenn in Umfragen 67% der Leute mehr zu WoW wollen, sollten wir das besser nicht ignorieren. Wenn wir sehen, dass unsere News zu Rift in den vergangenen Wochen immer intensiver gelesen werden, dann werden wir das genauso wenig ignorieren. Im Gegenteil: Weil das Leserinteresse deutlich gestiegen ist, gibt es Rift nun in der Haupt-Navigation und als prominenten Bereich im Forum. Das machen wir nicht, weil plötzlich Plusgrade herrschen und der Schnee getaut ist. Wir analysieren das Leserinteresse mehrmals am Tag und richten uns danach.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Man weigerte sich also ein Forum freizugeben ? wo steht das denn ? oder ist das reine fachliche Interpretation deinerseits?
> 
> Wie Buffed gegen Rift vorgeht???  Ich habe das Heft selber hier und es sind 8 Seiten Bericht drin die in keinster Weise irgendwie Negativ wirken, und der WoW Teil sind Guides, einfache Guides ich weis nicht was man da Großartig Falsch machen kann, aber bitte kläre mich auf.
> 
> ...




Schön das du das heft auch hast, dann lese doch mal die beiträge eurer tollen red. alles nur geklaut bla bla bla man solle sich mal was neues einfallen lassen bla bla bla..
noch fragen?

Und das soll keine stmmungsmache sein?

Zu deiner frage wegen dem forum das war bevor ihr das unterforum eingerichtet habt in einen der 2 gesperrten threads hieß es eurerseits das es vorerst kein offizelles unterforum geben wird.



@Stanginator

Klar, um die mehrheit der leser net zu verärgern, wobei ich mich dann auch wieder frage wo bleibt dann eure neutrale ecke?

@ Fire nochmal zu dir, wow teil Cata zu schwer etc..

von wegen die meisten denen es zu schwer sei seien die spieler aus der anfangs beta, Was mich immer mehr verwundert ist woher wisst ihr das es genau die sind durch umfragen wo sind das aussagekräftige ergebnisse? kläre mich doch mal auf,

Weißte kaum sagt die mehrheit das macht blizz falsch und das seit ihr die ersten die den user den mund abdrehen und sowas net dulden!!


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Und das soll keine stmmungsmache sein?



Nein, dies nennt man eine Meinung.
Was sollen die Redakteure denn bitte in einem Kommentar schreiben, außer ihre Meinung?


----------



## Cyberpuma (16. Februar 2011)

Stanginator  das finde ich auch in ordnung es gibt nun mal mehr WoW spieler *lacht*
auch dürfen Redakteuere ihr Meinung zu andren MMOS kunt tun was sie aber nicht sollten ist andre mmos anders zu bewerten nur weil es einem npersönlich nicht gefällt und eins wieder über den klee loben weil es einem gefällt siehe test zu Cata .

ich kann dort zb immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum ihr Cata in dr grafik mit 4/5 punkten bwertet und jetzt mal AOC auch mit 4/5 punkten obwohl es um längen besser aussieht auch wenn man jetzt sagt WoW ist comic still und so gewollt. Das mag vor 6 jahren der fall gewesen sein heute ist sie nur noch altbacken und sollte auch so Bwertet werden. 

Sowas ist zb. nur ein bsp. aber es interläst halt bei einigen usern einen faden beigeschmack. 
Oder die Diskusion im letzten jahr wegen der Real ID in wow Foren dort hat ein grossteil der redakteure die nur über wow so schwärmen geschwiegen.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, dies nennt man eine Meinung.
> Was sollen die Redakteure denn bitte in einem Kommentar schreiben, außer ihre Meinung?




Lari, ich gebe dir da ja net unrecht, aber trozdem hinterlässt das alles einen etwas faden beigeschmak wenn man immer im heft die anderen spielrtests liest und dann ihre beiträge zu wow. kommt es zu 90% so rüber als geben sie allen anderen keine wirkliche chance, aber das ist auch nur meine meinug.
Das ist wie bei der red. freie meinungsäußerung nur zu dem kleinen unterschied, das ich für das heft zahle..



lg


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Schön das du das heft auch hast, dann lese doch mal die beiträge eurer tollen red. alles nur geklaut bla bla bla man solle sich mal was neues einfallen lassen bla bla bla..
> noch fragen?
> 
> Und das soll keine stmmungsmache sein?
> ...



Weisst du das Problem ist das ich immer nur deine Interpretation lese aber du kein klares Beispiel zeigst, z.b. (alles nur geklaut blabla)..da steht ganz am Ende des Rift Berichts (im Meinungskästchen) das Rift das MMO Rad nicht neu erfinden wird, und es sich so anfühlt wie Warhammer Online mal hätte werden sollen, das ist die Meinung des Testers...und nun?  Hätte er lieber Lügen sollen und schreiben sollen alles ist neu wenn dem doch gar nicht so ist?

Der Artikel  Ist World of Warcraft zu Schwer? Auch hier habe ich wieder das Problem das ich deiner Aussage nicht folgen kann, im Bericht steht ganz genau wie die Zahlen ermittelt wurden und wie man dann auf das komplett Ergebnis in dieser Community gekommen ist, hättest du den Bericht wirklich gelesen würdest du diese Aussage so nicht schreiben von daher gehe ich davon aus du hast entwerder nicht richtig oder gar nicht gelesen, und die Grafiken hast du komplett ignoriert? 

Und wem wird wo was Abgedreht ?


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn buffed.de so eine WoW-Fanboyseite wäre, wieso findet man unter den WoW News momentan Einträge, die sich mit eventuell abnehmenden Spielerzahlen und einer negativeren Addon Bewertung nach 2 Monaten Cataclysm befassen? Sowas würde man doch totschweigen.

Vielleicht ist es nunmal für die Redakteure so, dass sie enorm WoW gesättigt sind und was ganz neues brauchen. KEin Fantasy-Setting mehr, keine Raids und Instanzen mehr. Lasst eine Meinung doch einfach mal Meinung sein. Ihr regt euch hier über Nichtigkeiten auf. Als ob ein Kommentar im buffed-Heft für drastisch sinkende Spielerzahlen bei Rift sorgen würde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Was mir mal so auffällt,
> 
> man weigert sich bis vor ein paar tagen ein unterforum für rift freizugeben, nun ist es da.
> 
> ...



Repräsentierst du die Community von Rift? Ich bin so froh, dass mir die Beta nicht gefallen hat. Du lässt keine andere Meinungen zu und bist somit keinen Deut besser als die sonst so verhassten WoW-Fanboys. 
Ich hab meine Meinung zu Rift sauber und sachlich dargelegt, aber das hat keinen interessiert. Darauf will man auch gar nicht eingehen. Die Community von Rift ergötzt sich an jeder Kritik zu ihrem Spiel und sieht überall eine Verschwörung. 

Ist doch klar, dass buffed nichts über Rift schreibt, wenn es keinen interessiert. Wollt ihr etwa Berichte über Rappelz lesen, das vermutlich hier kaum einer je gespielt hat? Mittlerweile ist das Interesse aber angewachsen, somit gibt es auch "Markt" für die Berichte. Auch die Redakteure müssen irgendwie ihre Brezeln verdienen.

Und was die Meinung angeht: Vollkommene Neutralität ist nie möglich, NIE! Aber Tests gewähren durch nachvollziehbare Urteile einen hohen Grad an Objektiviät. Der Redakteur kann nicht einfach schreiben:"Rift ist scheiße, WoW ist geil. Punkt." Genau so wird es aber von dir und einigen anderen hier behauptet. Der Redakteur spielt das Spiel, hat weitaus mehr Erfahrung als wir und hat keinen Grund, WoW zu vergöttern. Irgendwann ödet WoW jeden mal an und wenn sie dann über nichts anderes berichten würden, gäbe es buffed nicht mehr lange. Also hoffen sie auch, dass Rift ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## Kafka (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde RIFT ziemlich gelungen. Flüssiges Questen is zwar bissal kompliziert durch die Rise, aber dafür bringen die Risse auch gut EP und es macht fun ne kleine Invasion nieder zu prügeln (und es gibt ggf gute Beute).


----------



## Jennifer91 (16. Februar 2011)

Rift ist toll ... egal wer hier von WOW vergiftet ist ... der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel ... WOW ist für die breite Masse und das ist nie gut sondern eher einheitsbrei ... Rift ist was für Leute die endlich ein Spiel finden wollten das WOW schlagen kann ... 

Mir fällt auch auf das Rift von WOW-Spielern runtergezogen wird aber nur weil sie sehen was für ne Bedrohung es ist *lacht* naja das Ende kommt 

Wir sehen uns in Rift 
Ps: ich habe selbst 5 Jahre WOW gespielt ...


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Februar 2011)

Ist mir echt egal, was andere meinen. 

Lieber gut kopiert, als schlecht neu erfunden.

Nur leider haben sie wohl auch die schlechten Ideen kopiert. Na, wir werden sehen.

Gestern Abend konnte ich leider nur eines sehen: "99%" 

Aber ist schon ok, war ja total überraschend das sich um 19 Uhr zigtausende einloggen wollen, wer
kann schon mit sowas rechnen... 

Aber ich wünsche dem Spiel alles Gute. Und heute Abend werde ich mein Glück wieder versuchen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Rift ist toll ... egal wer hier von WOW vergiftet ist ... der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel ... WOW ist für die breite Masse und das ist nie gut sondern eher einheitsbrei ... Rift ist was für Leute die endlich ein Spiel finden wollten das WOW schlagen kann ...
> 
> Mir fällt auch auf das Rift von WOW-Spielern runtergezogen wird aber nur weil sie sehen was für ne Bedrohung es ist *lacht* naja das Ende kommt
> 
> ...



Du bist auch wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr und habe Rift getestet und fand es ziemlich bescheiden. Was bin ich jetzt? Kenn ich keine guten Spiele? Würde ich aber nicht behaupten... vielleicht liegt es ja an Rift und nicht an mir. 

Die Rift-Community fühlt sich schon jetzt vor dem Release als etwas besseres. Jaja, die Deppen, die spielen alle WoW, aber WIR, WIR spielen RIFT!

Gott, bin ich froh, dass ich mir die Leute nicht antun muss. Muss ja schlimmer als bei WoW sein.



> Hör mal auf, alle Leute, die Rift spielen, in einen Topf zu werfen. Der Community von Rift ist es größtenteils scheiß egal, was Hinz und Kunz für ne Meinung zu Rift haben.
> Und dass du etwas unkonsistent wirst, wenn du dich einerseits beschwert, dass keiner auf deinen sachlichen und kritischen Post eingegangen ist, und andererseits jammerst, dass "die" Community von Rift nichts anderes als Lobeshymnen akzeptieren kannst, sei nur für´s Protokoll erwähnt.



"Die" Community ist nun mal das, was am deutlichsten heraussticht. Die Community von WoW ist ziemlich bescheiden, wissen wir wohl alle, aber die von Rift ist nicht viel besser. Das sieht man hier, das sieht man ingame. Nur wenige normale, nette Leute; hauptsächlich Fanboys, für die Rift persönlich vom Messias geschickt wurde.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Repräsentierst du die Community von Rift? Ich bin so froh, dass mir die Beta nicht gefallen hat. Du lässt keine andere Meinungen zu und bist somit keinen Deut besser als die sonst so verhassten WoW-Fanboys.
> Ich hab meine Meinung zu Rift sauber und sachlich dargelegt, aber das hat keinen interessiert. Darauf will man auch gar nicht eingehen. Die Community von Rift ergötzt sich an jeder Kritik zu ihrem Spiel und sieht überall eine Verschwörung.
> 
> ...



Hör mal auf, alle Leute, die Rift spielen, in einen Topf zu werfen. Der Community von Rift ist es größtenteils scheiß egal, was Hinz und Kunz für ne Meinung zu Rift haben. 
Und dass du etwas unkonsistent wirst, wenn du dich einerseits beschwert, dass keiner auf deinen sachlichen und kritischen Post eingegangen ist, und andererseits jammerst, dass "die" Community von Rift nichts anderes als Lobeshymnen akzeptieren kannst, sei nur für´s Protokoll erwähnt.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Rift ist toll ... egal wer hier von WOW vergiftet ist ... der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel ...
> 
> Wir sehen uns in Rift
> Ps: ich habe selbst 5 Jahre WOW gespielt ...


Du spielst ein Spiel 5 Jahre lang, was in deinen Augen nicht gut ist? Interessant...




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist auch wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr und habe Rift getestet und fand es ziemlich bescheiden. Was bin ich jetzt? Kenn ich keine guten Spiele? Würde ich aber nicht behaupten... vielleicht liegt es ja an Rift und nicht an mir.
> 
> Die Rift-Community fühlt sich schon jetzt vor dem Release als etwas besseres. Jaja, die Deppen, die spielen alle WoW, aber WIR, WIR spielen RIFT!



Ceiwyn, es sind nicht alle. Und es ist bei jedem MMO-Release so.
Es gibt durchaus Leute, mit denen man auch normal über Defizite von Rift reden kann, ohne dass man als WoW-Fanboy abgestempelt wird 
Jetzt mal nicht reinsteigern


----------



## Rainaar (16. Februar 2011)

Was ich besonders lustig finde: Hier kloppen sich Leute um ein Computerspiel als ginge es um Ihr Leben oder weiss ich was.

Ein Spiel was noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt ist wohlgemerkt. Und die Leute tun so als würde Ihre persönliche Lebenszeit davon abhängen ob das Spiel ein Erfolg wird. Sehr seltsam.

Nebenbei: Ich hab mir die Beta von Rift angesehen und es hat mich in keiner Weise überzeugt. Demnach werde ich es definitiv nicht kaufen.

Aber Ob Rift, StarWars oder ein Offlinespiel - mein Entscheidungsprozess war nie ein anderer. Gefällts wird gekauft, gefällts nicht wirds auch nicht gekauft.

Ich verstehe im übrigen dann auch so Aussagen wie: Lasst es sich entwickeln usw. nicht. Man kauft ja auch kein Auto was einem nicht gefällt und nur drei Räder hat wegen dem Hinweis das sich das bestimmt alles noch entwickelt und besser wird, oder?


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Rift ist toll ... egal wer hier von WOW vergiftet ist ... der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel ... WOW ist für die breite Masse und das ist nie gut sondern eher einheitsbrei ... Rift ist was für Leute die endlich ein Spiel finden wollten das WOW schlagen kann ...
> 
> Mir fällt auch auf das Rift von WOW-Spielern runtergezogen wird aber nur weil sie sehen was für ne Bedrohung es ist *lacht* naja das Ende kommt
> 
> ...



vergiftet...gutes spiel... Einheitsbrei...schlagen kann... Bedrohung... lest ihr euch eigentlich noch selber?

Warum macht ihr Leute immer einen Wettstreit aus einer Sache die eigentlich nie einer war?  
Und dann diese Unterstellungen das WoW Spieler nun Rift runterziehen, wo ,  bitte bitte wo, in der Welt lässt man sich so beeinflussen das man sich an einer Meinung eines Unbekannten Menschen so stören lässt?

Dem einen gefällt ein Apfel dem anderen eine Birne...versucht jetzt der eine dem anderen sein Obst Madig zu machen ?  Nein weil jeder mit dem was er hat Glücklich ist, und so sollte es auch sein, man sollte immer mit dem Glücklich sein was man hat, das ihr euch so gegeneinander aufheizt werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe im übrigen dann auch so Aussagen wie: Lasst es sich entwickeln usw. nicht. Man kauft ja auch kein Auto was einem nicht gefällt und nur drei Räder hat wegen dem Hinweis das sich das bestimmt alles noch entwickelt und besser wird, oder?



Kommt auf´s Produkt an. Wenn ich mir Musik kaufe und ein Lied/Album geht sofort ins Ohr, kauf ich mir´s nicht, weil es dann nach spätestens 10mal hören ausgelutscht ist. Ich bevorzuge eher CDs, die beim ersten Anhören etwas sperrig und ungewohnt sind


----------



## VIRUS114 (16. Februar 2011)

Am besten ist du hörst nicht auf anderer leute meinung selber spielen und Testen wieso soll ich auf die Bewertung von anderen leuten hören jeder mensch ist eben anders.
Und gerade im Buffed Forum wird sehr viel Mist erzählt , nicht nur von den Benutzern des Portals gerade bei den Autoren kommt oft mist rüber aber was erwartest du von einer WOW Fanboy seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Am besten ist du hörst nicht auf anderer leute meinung selber spielen und Testen wieso soll ich auf die Bewertung von anderen leuten hören jeder mensch ist eben anders.
> Und gerade im Buffed Forum wird sehr viel Mist erzählt , nicht nur von den Benutzern des Portals gerade bei den Autoren kommt oft mist rüber aber was erwartest du von einer WOW Fanboy seite.



Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Und gerade im Buffed Forum wird sehr viel Mist erzählt , nicht nur von den Benutzern des Portals gerade bei den Autoren kommt oft mist rüber aber was erwartest du von einer WOW Fanboy seite.



Und das begründest du damit das Buffed.de eine Blizzard..genau Blizzard nicht WOW  Fansite ist ?  Das gibt dir das Recht über die Arbeit eines Menschen zu urteilen, weil die Seite eine Blizzard Fansite ist ? 

Das ist echt harter Tobak ... Aber schauen wir mal in die Vergangenheit..obwohl nein ich hab keine Lust mehr gegen Wände zu schreiben...


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Lari, ich gebe dir da ja net unrecht, aber trozdem hinterlässt das alles einen etwas faden beigeschmak wenn man immer im heft die anderen spielrtests liest und dann ihre beiträge zu wow. kommt es zu 90% so rüber als geben sie allen anderen keine wirkliche chance, aber das ist auch nur meine meinug.
> Das ist wie bei der red. freie meinungsäußerung nur zu dem kleinen unterschied, das ich für das heft zahle..



Zwingt dich aber niemand das Heft zu kaufen, oder?

Genausowenig wie hier mitzulesen....

Kritiken können nie völlig objektiv sein, ist einfach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, da einfach zuviel Geschmacksache ist - Grafik,Story,Tempo usw.

Man kann zB Grafikkarten objektiv vergleichen, weil deren Leistung messbar ist....bei Spielen kann man maixmal techn. Mängel aufzeigen (Grafikfehler,Ruckler,unsauberen Code,Bugs,etc)
aber nur sehr schwer eigentliche Spielinhalte.

Und wie du schreibst...für dich KOMMT ES SO RÜBER....auch das ist eine rein subjektive Empfindung, weil du halt anderer MEINUNG bist.

Dessen sollte man sich halt im klaren sein, wenn Tests in Spiele-Magazinen/Foren liest.....am besten mehrere lesen um für sich wichtige Informationen zu erhalten....
für mich wäre das im Prinzip: Grundthema des Spiels,Mechaniken,Systemanforderungen,Releasedate und Preis.... das ist das wichtigste 

Restliche Informationen nimmt man mit, wägt aber mit eigener Einschätzung ab....und das bei der Anzahl an Spielern, die zumindest irgendwann mal WoW gespielt haben,
ein Vergleich von anderen MMOs mit WoW naheliegt sollte klar sein - im guten wie im schlechten....


----------



## Drakhgard (16. Februar 2011)

Leute: spielt einfach die Beta, hört auf zu flamen und genießt das Spiel! Die RIFT Community ist nicht so flamefreudig, das sind nur die Leute von hier, die jetzt auch im Rift-Forum rumtrollen :/

Und wem Rift nicht gefällt, der kann konstruktive Kritik abgeben - ob berechtigt oder nicht - und soll nicht weiter rumflamen, wie scheiße es doch wäre, etc...

Jeder hat einen eigenen Geschmack. Dass Rift nichts neu erfindet ist Absicht: man will nunmal auf Nummer sicher gehen. Und das finde ich völlig in Ordnung so. Das Gameplay überzeugt, das Handling ebenso - das zählt!


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Lari, ich gebe dir da ja net unrecht, aber trozdem hinterlässt das alles einen etwas faden beigeschmak wenn man immer im heft die anderen spielrtests liest und dann ihre beiträge zu wow. kommt es zu 90% so rüber als geben sie allen anderen keine wirkliche chance, aber das ist auch nur meine meinug.
> Das ist wie bei der red. freie meinungsäußerung nur zu dem kleinen unterschied, das ich für das heft zahle..


Was hat die Tatsache, dass du das Heft bezahlst mit der ganz *persönlichen Meinung* eines Redakteurs zu tun? Nur weil du Geld bezahlst muss dir der Redakteur nicht nach dem Mund reden. Es ist und bleibt *seine persönliche Meinung* auf einer *Meinungsseite*. Fertig.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Weisst du das Problem ist das ich immer nur deine Interpretation lese aber du kein klares Beispiel zeigst, z.b. (alles nur geklaut blabla)..da steht ganz am Ende des Rift Berichts (im Meinungskästchen) das Rift das MMO Rad nicht neu erfinden wird, und es sich so anfühlt wie Warhammer Online mal hätte werden sollen, das ist die Meinung des Testers...und nun?  Hätte er lieber Lügen sollen und schreiben sollen alles ist neu wenn dem doch gar nicht so ist?
> 
> Der Artikel  Ist World of Warcraft zu Schwer? Auch hier habe ich wieder das Problem das ich deiner Aussage nicht folgen kann, im Bericht steht ganz genau wie die Zahlen ermittelt wurden und wie man dann auf das komplett Ergebnis in dieser Community gekommen ist, hättest du den Bericht wirklich gelesen würdest du diese Aussage so nicht schreiben von daher gehe ich davon aus du hast entwerder nicht richtig oder gar nicht gelesen, und die Grafiken hast du komplett ignoriert?
> 
> Und wem wird wo was Abgedreht ?




Hallo gehts noch?
Klar habe ich das heft da une aucgh gelesen soll ich dir meins extra einscannen?

Und ich mag mich zwar manchmal etwas undeutlich ausdrücke liegt an meinem leben aber lassen wir das das gehört hier net hin!!

Es gibt im heft seite weiß ich gracde net suche ich dir aber gerne auch raus, wo klar steht man sollte endlich mal was neues erfinden und net immer abkupfern und dort wird auch geziehlt auf rift abgezogen!

Und klar habe ich mir das wegen wow angesehen, aber ihr habt eure ergebnisse durch umfragen von buffend spielern, ihr wisst aber schon das wow mehr spieler haben als hier sind oder?

an den rest nein ich bin kein rift fanboy habe sogar einen noch bezahlten wow acc bis mai..

ich sage nur das ich rift von mehren faktoren her besser finde.

Ach und mal sehen wie lange es wow in der form noch geben wird, weil es melden sich immer mehr von wow ab zufall?

nö blizz sollte mal nachdenken was sie derzeit so machen mit ihren spielern.



so long


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Es gibt im heft seite weiß ich gracde net suche ich dir aber gerne auch raus, wo klar steht man sollte endlich mal was neues erfinden und net immer abkupfern und dort wird auch geziehlt auf rift abgezogen!



In einem Kommentar zu Rift nicht verwunderlich. MAcht ja auch keinen Sinn dort Hello Kitty Online zu kommentieren, nicht wahr?


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Was hat die Tatsache, dass du das Heft bezahlst mit der ganz *persönlichen Meinung* eines Redakteurs zu tun? Nur weil du Geld bezahlst muss dir der Redakteur nicht nach dem Mund reden. Es ist und bleibt *seine persönliche Meinung* auf einer *Meinungsseite*. Fertig.




Wo schrieb ich, das ich will das ihr nach meinem mund schreibt?
wenn ich eine zeitschrift oder auch ein magazin lese, will ich eine neutrale berichterstattung seit cata liegt aber leider der verdacht in der luft das ihr leider eure opjetive seite immer mehr verlasst.

Beispiele sind auch eure wöchentlichen shows, klar berichtet ihr auch mal übere andere spiele in der buffed show aber das vllt zu 10% rest ist und bleibt wow, habe hier sicherlich keine lust auf ärger, aber ihr wirft uns vor wir würden stimmungsmache machen aber lest mal eure texte bitte durch, da schenken sich beide seiten nichts, Und wow ist momentan vom fehlerzugeben her auch net wirklich das gelbe vom ei.

beispiel? aussage vor ein paar wochen klar hören wir euch aber wir wollen net das wieder gezergt wird usw, es werden fehler eingeräumt im gleichen atemzug aber wieder die community angegriffen das sie ja auch schuld sein usw usw..

Wie man es dreht und wendet.. Es werden nie alle der selben meinung sein, Das ist auch jut so, nur ich erwarte mir wie viele andere auch das wir genauso behandelt werden wie z.b wow spieler hier auch nur weil wir was gut finden sind wir gleich die ach so mega tollen fanboys..

dieses pauschalisieren geht mir auf die eier!


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> In einem Kommentar zu Rift nicht verwunderlich. MAcht ja auch keinen Sinn dort Hello Kitty Online zu kommentieren, nicht wahr?




Öhm lari, ne es wird ja sogar ein spiel auseinader genohmen was nicht mal auf dem markt ist geschweige den man weiß wann es kommt aber jetzt schon weiß das es wie rift auch abkupftert rede von starwars..
aber buffed weiß alles sie spielen sich jeden tag 24 stunden mmo,s


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Öhm lari, ne es wird ja sogar ein spiel auseinader genohmen was nicht mal auf dem markt ist geschweige den man weiß wann es kommt aber jetzt schon weiß das es wie rift auch abkupftert rede von starwars..
> aber buffed weiß alles sie spielen sich jeden tag 24 stunden mmo,s



Was daran liegt, dass es PreView Events für die Presse gibt.
Und zum Thema neutrale Meinung: Susanne ist der MEinung, dass Rift zu viel abkupfert und sich zu wenig selbst traut. Joa, dann ist das so. Und das ist auch neutral. Ihre MEinung eben.

Es passt dir einfach nicht in den Kram, dass man die ganze Kopiererei auch als negativ empfinden kann und buffed.de dies auch als MEinung veröffentlicht.
Soll buffed demnächst die Kommentare weglassen, wenn sie nicht positiv sind, damit die User im Forum nicht austicken, weil man ihren neuen heiligen Gral nicht als so toll empfindet, wie die User selbst?

Außerdem: Wieso verliert buffed.de seine Nautralität? Ich habe in sovielen Previews zu SWToR gelesen, dass es WoW sehr ähnelt und auch viel davon übernimmt. Wenn der Thread hier geschlossen wird, kannst du ja da weiter gegen die nicht vorhandene Neutralität von Spielemagzinen oder Fansites rebellieren gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal diesen Thread reportet, weil er eigentlich nur dafür da ist, damit Leute sich gegenseitig zu flamen und nebenbei noch über buffed motzen können. Ich denke mal, dass dies notwenidg war, weil dieser Thread eigentlich nur zum flamen da zu sein scheint.


----------



## Mephisto3810 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich Spiele auch Offizell die Rift Beta und habe davor Jahrelang 
World of Warcraft gespielt. (erfolgreich) 

Rift ist anders, die Menschen dort sind anders - freundlicher 
und Hilfsbereiter! Am Anfang war World of Warcraft auch wirklich 
nett, doch dies hat sich nun geändert durch das Verhalten vieler
Spieler.

Ich sag daher nur, jeder soll das Spielen wo er möchte. Doch ich 
kann sagen, Rift macht eine Menge spaß =)

lg,
Mephi


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass es PreView Events für die Presse gibt.
> Und zum Thema neutrale Meinung: Susanne ist der MEinung, dass Rift zu viel abkupfert und sich zu wenig selbst traut. Joa, dann ist das so. Und das ist auch neutral. Ihre MEinung eben.
> 
> Es passt dir einfach nicht in den Kram, dass man die ganze Kopiererei auch als negativ empfinden kann und buffed.de dies auch als MEinung veröffentlicht.
> ...




Öhm, Ja das ist ihre meinug recht haste müssen deswegen alle auf ihren zug aufspringen, aber ich darf doch sagen das ich denke das sie mit ihrer meinung versucht das spiel madig zu machen, sie hat ihre ich meine was ist daran nun falsch, ich darf als leser doch meine meinung haben oder muss ich nun buffed nach dem mund reden?
Ehm das SWTOR noch net so wirklich fertig ist weißt du?

Es gibt auch keinen wirklichen termin wan es nun erscheint auch das weißt du oder?

will dich nun net angreifen sry wenns so rüberkommt aber es ist doch käse von einem sagen wir mal halbfertigen spiel so was auszusagen, bis zum release kann sich ein produkt grade spiel noch zu was weiiß ich wieviel % ändern, Eine beta hat erst dannn aussage wenn ich lese die beta ist im endstadium und es bleibt so, erst dann kann ich von abkupfern reden und ich kann mir net vorstellen das buffed schon das endcontent dort kennt, weil ich von vielen spielern die dort in der bata weiß das noch net mal alles steht!

aber wie gesagt bin net zum fetzen oder stimmungmachen hier sondern sage einfach, seit so sachlich zu den rift spielrn wie zu den wow spielern, und alles wird gut.

und von aussagen einer spielr ihr seit fanboys halte ich nichts sage ja auch net zu wolw spielern sie sein alle fanboys..

Achja noch ein gutes beispiel aus wow.

Ein freund von mir spielt in der selben gilde wie ich und wird fertig gemacht und als verräter beschipft weil er sich wagt rift zu spielen!

Echt traurig sowas meine ich es wird einfach in meinen augen von beiden seiten her mal gesehen keine andere meinung geduldet,

ich sage doch auch zu keinen meiner gilden kollegen du bist ein verräter weil du net mit zu rift gehst!

es muss doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben was er spielt oder?


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe mal diesen Thread reportet, weil er eigentlich nur dafür da ist, damit Leute sich gegenseitig zu flamen und nebenbei noch über buffed motzen können. Ich denke mal, dass dies notwenidg war, weil dieser Thread eigentlich nur zum flamen da zu sein scheint.




Ist dein gutes recht, als flame sehe ich es noch net wirklich, Das es heiß abgeht sehe ich als normal an, weil net immer alle der gleichen meinung sein können, nur auch das wird sich wieder geben, würde ja gerne ne friedenspfeife anbieten nur leider geht das im inet net


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Öhm, Ja das ist ihre meinug recht haste müssen deswegen alle auf ihren zug aufspringen, aber ich darf doch sagen das ich denke das sie mit ihrer meinung versucht das spiel madig zu machen, sie hat ihre ich meine was ist daran nun falsch, ich darf als leser doch meine meinung haben oder muss ich nun buffed nach dem mund reden?


Nein, aber du solltest vielleicht diesen Kommentar als das sehen, was es ist, eine einfache Meinung. Kein madig machen, kein runterputzen.



> Achja noch ein gutes beispiel aus wow.
> 
> Ein freund von mir spielt in der selben gilde wie ich und wird fertig gemacht und als verräter beschipft weil er sich wagt rift zu spielen!
> 
> Echt traurig sowas meine ich es wird einfach in meinen augen von beiden seiten her mal gesehen keine andere meinung geduldet



Dann habt ihr zwei ne scheiss Gilde. Aus meiner WoW-Gilde haben bestimmt 6 -7 Leute Rift angespielt, ein Gildenbeta-Key steht im Forum, es gibt Bilder und Meinungen ohne Stress untereinander. Das ihr solche Probleme habt liegt bestimmt nicht am Spiel, sondern an den Spielern.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, aber du solltest vielleicht diesen Kommentar als das sehen, was es ist, eine einfache Meinung. Kein madig machen, kein runterputzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann habt ihr zwei ne scheiss Gilde. Aus meiner WoW-Gilde haben bestimmt 6 -7 Leute Rift angespielt, ein Gildenbeta-Key steht im Forum, es gibt Bilder und Meinungen ohne Stress untereinander. Das ihr solche Probleme habt liegt bestimmt nicht am Spiel, sondern an den Spielern.




Lari auch auf meinem server gibts ne gilde die haben im ts sogar einen unterraum für die beta spieler eingerichtet klar ist das ein spiler problem das versuchte ich ja auch zu sagen, nur spieler werden auch teils beeinflusst durch z.b heftmeinungen sie werden in ihrer meinung verstärkt.. damit will ich aber nun net sagen das buffed das so krass beabsicht das wäre dann unfair muss ich zugeben, aber der leser wird in seiner meinung bestärkt.
Nochmals jeder darfr seine meinung haben darum gehtgs mir net, aber wie gesagt leben und leben lassen, 

Das gilt für alle seiten...

Dann hat jede seite ihre ruhe, obs einem schreiber nun gefällt od net ist mir dann iwan auch latte weil wenns mir gefällt passt das es muss anderen net gefallen solange es mir gefällt!!


----------



## Anhthu (16. Februar 2011)

Warum immer aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht werden muss...nagut Rift kommt nicht ganz so gut an bei der Buffedredaktion ist es jetzt das Aus für Rift oder wie?

Legt doch nicht gleich jedes Wort von anderen Leuten auf die Goldwage.

Ich hab Rift auch mal in der Beta angespielt und muss sagen der Oberhammer ist es jetzt nicht aber es ist ein Solides MMO.


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wo schrieb ich, das ich will das ihr nach meinem mund schreibt?
> wenn ich eine zeitschrift oder auch ein magazin lese, will ich eine neutrale berichterstattung seit cata liegt aber leider der verdacht in der luft das ihr leider eure opjetive seite immer mehr verlasst.
> 
> Beispiele sind auch eure wöchentlichen shows, klar berichtet ihr auch mal übere andere spiele in der buffed show aber das vllt zu 10% rest ist und bleibt wow, habe hier sicherlich keine lust auf ärger, aber ihr wirft uns vor wir würden stimmungsmache machen aber lest mal eure texte bitte durch, da schenken sich beide seiten nichts, Und wow ist momentan vom fehlerzugeben her auch net wirklich das gelbe vom ei.
> ...


Auch wenn es wohl wenig Sinn hat hier noch ein paar Dinge die ich dir mit auf den Weg geben möchte:

1.) Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt handelt es sich bei besagter Seite im Heft um eine Meinungsseite auf der die Redakteure nach ihrer ganz persönlichen Meinung zu RIFT gefragt wurden. Eine persönliche Meinung ist nunmal zu 100% subjektiv. Das kann man nun drehen und wenden wie man möchte, das ist halt nunmal so. Ganz davon abgesehen wirst du keinen 100% objektiven Spieletest finden, egal wo. Tests sind immer gefärbt durch die ganz persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs, das lässt sich nunmal nicht vermeiden.

2.) Zum Punkt "wir wollen gleich behandelt werden": Wo liegt das Problem? Es gibt einen RIFT Button oben auf der Startseite direkt neben WoW, der neue Forenbereich von RIFT liegt direkt unter dem WoW Bereich und damit sogar noch über "alten Hasen" wie WAR, HdRO und AION. In den letzten buffedShows und buffedCasts war RIFT immer und immer wieder Thema. Es gibt zahlreiche News und Artikel online sowie im Heft dazu. Ich versteh das Problem echt nicht, sorry. Jetzt gibt es sicher wieder jemanden der schreibt "ja aber zu WoW gibt's noch mehr Artikel, News und Infos" ... ja, aber das allgemeine Interesse an WoW ist auch deutlich höher. Es ist immer und immer wieder die selbe Diskussion sobald ein neues MMO erscheint. WoW ist nunmal mit weitem Abstand das beliebteste MMORPG, fertig. Wenn irgendwann mal ein Spiel WoW von der Spitze verdrängt kannst du dir sicher sein, dass Zeitschriften wie buffed dies unter Garantie nicht verpennen werden.


Und zum Abschluss noch meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu RIFT: an und für sich ist es ein grundsolides MMORPG auch wenn es keine großen Neuerungen im Genre bringt. Das Klassensystem ist genial und das Spiel als Gesamtpaket macht durchaus Spaß. Wie lange mich das Spiel begeistern kann wird sich noch zeigen. Spielen werde ich es zu Release auf jeden Fall und dann mal sehn was RIFT im Endgame zu bieten hat.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Februar 2011)

Thread wird verschoben nach Meinungen und Anregungen.

/sheep


----------



## Vatenkeist (16. Februar 2011)

habs n bissl gespielt - die grafik ist ganz nett aber i wie alles düster und erinnert mich schon fast an WARhammer online.
gut is das alles schon recht gut eingedeutscht ist, die animation beim laufen is i.o und es gibt viele klassen/kombis was mich an NWN erinnert.

aber i wie lvl ich dann doch lieber in WoW nen Dk auf nem neuen Realm hoch - rift kann mich nicht genug fesseln...


----------



## Yekàró (16. Februar 2011)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Rift ist toll ... egal wer hier von WOW vergiftet ist ... der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel ... WOW ist für die breite Masse und das ist nie gut sondern eher einheitsbrei ... Rift ist was für Leute die endlich ein Spiel finden wollten das WOW schlagen kann ...
> 
> Mir fällt auch auf das Rift von WOW-Spielern runtergezogen wird aber nur weil sie sehen was für ne Bedrohung es ist *lacht* naja das Ende kommt
> 
> ...





> ...der kennt halt einfach kein gutes Spiel...WOW ist für die breite Masse und das ist nie gut sondern eher einheitsbrei



Gott seid dank warst du nie so dumm WoW zu Spielen....hä ach du warst auch 5 Jahre dumm?!

Warum hast du mit WoW aufgehört?

Weil es langweilig ist?

Ich auch, hab auch 4 Jahre gespielt, wie ich in meinen Post schon geschrieben habe ist Rift am Anfang was neues, hab ich auch gedacht, bis zur 5ten Beta hab ich noch immer gedacht es ist einfach ein Hammer Spiel, doch irgendwann mekrt man das es eigendlich nichts anderes bietet als WoW und Co. 

.
.
.

Doch, die Risse sind voll Geil!?

Meinst du wenn du zig Risse geschlossen hast und merkst das es eigentlich immer das selbe Schema ist es noch Lustig ist?!

Deswegen nerven mich solche aussagen, du bist mit Sicherheit auch erst seid 2 Betas dabei und lvl 15, aber warte mal bis Rift einfach nur noch Rift ist.


----------



## Nerros (16. Februar 2011)

moin,

ich habe auch gerade mit einer wow-pause begonnen. rift schaue ich mir gerade näher an. und bis jetzt finde ich es klasse.... (gerade läuft die open beta, also, wer mal reinschnuppern will)

gründe:

- die variablen möglichkeiten der entwicklung der klasse. 9 talentbäume, davon 3 aktiv je skillung. das lässt viel raum für varianten.
- rift ist düsterer.... weniger comichaft.
- die charerstellung.... sehr viele möglichkeiten, ich denke nicht, dass ich hier meinem zwilling begegne (in wow schon mehrfach passiert)
- die risse natürlich. irgendwann werden die mir vlt. egal sein, aber im moment bin ich noch feste dabei in einer öffentlichen gruppe drauf zu hauen.

es macht sicherlich auch deswegen spass, weil jede quest und jedes gebiet wo ich hinkomme neu is. in wow kenne ich halt schon alles.

gruss nerros


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Das ist es ja auch was ich meinte. Die Risse werden als Innovation verkauft, aber das sind sie nur so lange, bis man es drei mal gemacht und festgestellt hat, dass die Dinger 

a) keinen Einfluss auf die Welt haben, es ist völlig schnuppe, ob man die schließt oder nicht
b) Pflicht werden, um Items abzugreifen oder unnötig werden, weil es eben keine Items gibt
c) immer und immer wieder der gleiche Ablauf sind und völlig langweilig
d) genau die Grinderei sind, die eigentlich die Macher versprochen hatten, nicht ins Spiel zu lassen

Was bleibt vom Produkt übrig? Viele wechselbare Talentbäume - was ich eher schlecht finde - , ein zweifelhaftes, weil kaum getestetes PvP-System und 08/15-Dungeons der Marke WoW. Die Community unterscheidet sich keinen Deut.

Insofern könnte man als PvE-ler getrost bei WoW bleiben und findet als PvP-ler immer noch bessere Spiele, etwa AoC oder auch immer noch WAR.

Noch ein Wort zur Grafik: Die ist gut, aber Aion und AoC haben weitaus mehr drauf. Die Animationen sind leider von Rasse zu Rasse fast identisch und sehr hölzern. 

Balance gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Manche Klassen kloppen fünf Mobs auf ein mal und andere sterben fast gegen zwei.

Und ps: Ich spiele kein WoW mehr, seit einiger Zeit schon. Bin also weder ein Fanboy, der Angst um WoW hat, noch ein Fanboy, der überall eine Verschwörung gegen Rift sieht und deswegen keine anderen Meinungen zulasse.


----------



## PJam93 (17. Februar 2011)

Heyho Liebe Buffies 

Ich wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben und meine Meinung kunt tun.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Rift ein sehr gutes MMO was es verdient hat erwähnt zu werden.
Die freiheit der Klassengestaltung ist grandios.
Der Charaktereditor ist nach etwas rumprobieren sehr leicht bedienbar und lässt die Fratzen der Helden doch sehr gut aussehen.
Die Grafik ist meines erachtens nach zu vergleichen mit Age of Conan d.h. sehr gut, hat dunkle und helle(fröhliche) Orte.
Die Items d.h. Rüstungen und Waffen sehen zu anfangs schlicht aus, haben aber auch Ihren Charme und stoßen nach genaueren betrachten doch auf meinen Geschmack.

Das Rift System ist das einzigste was mich an dem Spiel doch sehr stark nervt, das Spiel teils unspielbar macht.
Daher ich abends nach Hause komme und dann 1 2 Stunden zocken mag, kann ich die Rifts leider nur verachten den sie behindern mich Offensiv daran meine Quests zu machen(anzunehmen abzugeben) daher manchmal in den Gebieten ein Wirr Warr herrscht und Level 20er Mobs an einem Wächterkristall in einer Stufe 10-15 Zone stehen.

Ein System um in eine "heile Welt" überzugehen um gewohnt sein Quest, Crafting oder sonstiges Vorhaben weiter zu führen wäre hier sehr stark angebracht, denn ich gehe Ja nicht raiden oder PvP betreiben wenn ich keine Lust dazu habe.

Abgesehen von der Tatsache müssen nur noch gut gepflegte Content Patches das Spiel in Zukunft pflegen und dann hat es eine Chance sich mit oben zu halten.

Mfg


----------



## Düstermond (17. Februar 2011)

Tag 2 ist um und das Spiel definitiv vorbestellt. Es macht einfach wirklich sehr viel Spaß.
WoW Classic - gepaart mit den guten Features der Erweiterungen - und eine Priese vom Besten was Warhammer/Aion/AoC und co. zu bieten haben. Dazu noch das wirklich gute Klassensystem!
Klar, es ist sehr viel aus anderen Spielen zusammenkopiert worden, aber warum sollte man es anders machen, wenn es bereits gut ist, wie es ist.


----------



## Fluti (17. Februar 2011)

Leute hört endlich mal mit diesem "klauen" Wort auf. Mein Gott jedes Spiel schaut von einem anderen Spiel inzwischen etwas ab. Würde dies kein Entwickler machen, würden keine neuen Spiele mehr auf den Markt kommen. Findet euch damit ab!!!

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind. WoW hat wohl am meisten abgeschaut. Das ganze wird nur so dahingestellt, das jedes neue MMO von WoW abschaut, weil dort einfach die Com am größten ist. Und das auch nur weil die Spieler von den Warcraft teilen dann zu World of Warcraft gewandert sind.


----------



## Zoinzong (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Referenzen - Ich bin alt (Weise) und hab schon MMORPGs gespielt als noch Zucht/Ordnung in den virtuelen Welten  existierte (Kreditkarte),daher weiss ich bescheid.)
Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen bei all den Game - Propheten/Spezialisten,die sich hier tummeln (Morgen geht die Welt unter/Spiel  X wird in 2 Jahren XY sein)).

Das wir in einer Welt leben, in der Geld die Wahrheit manipuliert und nicht jeder Mensch in der Lage ist sich ordentlich selbst zu reflektieren ist klar aber die dazu gehörige und fehlende Ehrlichkeit macht mir schon schwer zu schaffen,wenn ich einige Texte lese.

Thema *Geklaut/Verbessert*

Jedes  MMORPG - Game hat sich *inspirieren* lassen,von Paper+Pen/Büchern oder anderen Spielen,also hat jedes Game einen Fremdeinfluss intus.Das ist eine Entwicklung die man Evolution nennt,die gibt es in der Natur,ist voll ok und ich frag mich wer von euch jungen Padawanen die Frage mit dem Huhn/Ei als erstes gelöst hat.

-  Die Welt war auch vor *o* rund und hat sich gedreht nur können das diverse Leute nicht erkennen.) -

Thema *Neu/Inovation*

Wenn ich gern Fantasy (Ritter/Drachen/Prinzessinen)) Bücher lese dann braucht mir niemand erklären das sie schlecht wären weil das nicht mehr uptodate ist,weil man ja was neues lesen müsste,weil es ja immer das gleiche wäre.
Wenn ich Fantasy will dann will ich meine Grundmechanismen - RITTER/DRACHEN/PRINZESSINEN -

Ich will LvLn/Qsen und mir gefällt das Stufensystem und die dazu gehörigen z.b Killqs in den meisten Spielen gut.
Ich mag das System Krieger/Heiler/Magier/Dieb,ich brauch nichts neues weil es funtzt und Spass macht.

Das ist meine Meinung,sofern diese Punkte sauber umgesetzt werden.
Es ist völlig ok etwas neues zu wollen dann aber auch die Meinung anderer sofern sie nicht verletzen, zu respektieren.

Thema *Spiel XY ist sooo schlecht*

Ich spiele was mir gefällt und es ist völlig normal als erwachsender Mensch seine eigene Entscheidung zu treffen und nicht weil irgentein 08/15 Mainstream - Propheten-Mob (wer auch immer sich da angesprochen fühlt)),einem versucht etwas gegenteiliges einzureden.

Infos sammeln,selbst ein Bild machen und loslegen und man ist erstaunt wie oft man bemerkt das Erzähltes sich von dem unterscheidet was man selber sieht/empfindet.

Thema *RIFT*

Ich hab schon einiges an MMORPGs hinter mir,deswegen traue ich mir einen guten Blick auf das Spiel zu.

Positive  -

1. Download der Beta und einrichten des Accounts,sauber schnell und einfach.

2. Technisch läuft es auf Max Einstellungen sauber und ruckelt nicht - 1600x1024/Geforce 9800 GTX+ Mittleklasse Rechner (2 Jahre alt) mit 4 GiG Ram.
Tip - Nach dem ersten Start Einstellungen auf Max und ! neustarten ! da sonst viele der Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden,sieht danach klasse aus !

3. 4 Klassen a 9? Skilltrees per Klasse sind einfach nur ein Traum für jeden Bastler und zusätzlich die Möglichkeit verschiedene Skillungen in einer Klasse zu speichern/nutzen.

Eine Klassenbalance wird es da nicht geben war aber auch nicht von den Entwicklern angestrebt.Ich vertraue da auf den Einfallsreichtum der Spieler,was heute IN ist kann morgen als Klasse ausgekontert werden.)

Gute alte Ideen neu und besser umgesetzt - Rifts/UI/Öffentliche Qs etc

Negative -

Mein Mauszeiger verändert sich nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr beim looten/anzeigen und nicht alle Texte sind übersetzt.
Kein Scherz aber mehr ist imo nicht zu sehen.

Fazit - Es erfindet das Rad nicht neu aber es rollt sauber/angenehm durch die Landschaft und macht einfach Spass.
Habs mir vorbestellt und freu mich drauf!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2011)

wo hier doch niemand das Spiel mag, warum gibt es dazu eigentlich noch soviele news und berichte? Am besten buffed lässt die auch weg und leugnet die existenz des spieles komplett.

Hast du es selber schon gespielt? Wenn da mehr oder weniger erfahrene Redaktuere von einem Spiel enttäuscht sind, warum ist das gleich flames wert? Dürfen die ihre meinung nicht vertreten? Gerade für die vielen wow spieler ist es wichtig, ob es umstiege interessant sein könnte und die erfahren hier von anderen wow fans, das dem wohl leider nicht so ist. sowas soll vorkommen, wäre ja erst mmo nummer 1783 bei dem es so ist.

das jedes mmo seine fanboys hat, die es wehement verteidigen ist normal, aber bitte nicht in dem man alle anderen schlecht redet


----------



## Zoinzong (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,


*Ichbinnichtschuld*,ich weiss leider nicht zu welchem Text du da Stellung beziehst aber es sind soviele Logiklücken drin das ich nicht stillsitzen will.

1.- Erfahrene Redakteure hin oder her,es sind *nur* Menschen mit einer Meinung,zu der sie auch offen stehen.Im guten wie im schlechten.
Mir persönlich reicht das nicht um eine Kaufentscheidung für ein Spiel zu treffen und deswegen teste ich selber oder lese verschiedene Plattformen.

2.- Feedback von WoW Spielern über andere MMORPGs für WoW Spieler die was neues suchen (dürfen die das überhaupt xD?),da fallen mir Worte ein wie - Voreingenommen/Tunnelblick/Fanboys.
Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten das bei dieser Konstellation,auch wenn sie noch so *sachlich* verpackt wird etwas objektives/faires herauskommt?

3.- Wenn man sich ernsthaft umorientieren will holt man sich Feedback von mehreren verschiedenen Parteien,am besten objektiven/ehrlichen oder man testet es selbst.
Wer Fans von der Sache A über die Sache B  entscheiden lässt darf sich nicht wundern wenn ein sehr subjektives falsches Ergebniss für B dabei herauskommt.

4.- Last but not least,dass *schlechtreden* der Fanboys.Jedes MMORPG hat seine Fans und auf jeder Seite gibt es Leute die aus verschiedenen,teilweise beängstigenden Gründen der anderen *Seite* ihr Game madig machen will.
Ja der menschliche Geist ist schon was feines.

5.- Manchmal kommt mir der Verdacht,dass all die Leute die in WoW festsitzen und ihren quälenden Automatismus beschreiben,nicht wirklich etwas neues suchen...heraus wollen.
Das würde Veränderung beeinhalten,raus aus der kleinen *perfekten* Welt die man sich gebaut hat,da fällt es leichter all dem voreingenommenen Negativgerede Neuem gegenüber nachzugeben.

Es hängt ihnen zum Hals raus und sie spüren es aber sind zu festgefahren/träge um es loszulassen.Man hat Freunde dort (woanders nicht?),viel Zeit investiert (und?) deswegen bleibt man (aha).
Ist ok aber dann macht andere Spiele nicht madig nur weil sie euch nachdenklich machen,euch daran erinnern das WoW nicht jedermanns (erschreckend nicht) Nabel der Welt ist.

Ah und das Argument *WoW/Spielerzahlen*,dass öfter vorkommt..

Ausserdem hat WoW soviele Mitspieler da kann es ja nicht schlecht sein,na klar und Aldi Cola trinken auch massig Leute aber deswegen ist es nicht das beste Getränk auf der Welt,sondern einfach nur massentauglich.

Liebe Spieler,Quantität ist nicht Qualität und ihr schränkt eure Lebensqualität ein wenn ihr nicht offen für die Welt um euch herum seid.

Mfg ein erstaunter Spieler


----------



## Fluti (17. Februar 2011)

Gut das mit dem halb Übersetzten Texten nervt schon ein wenig. Aber hey, es ist immer noch eine Beta und darin "darf" sowas vorkommen. Dafür sind Betas da, um dann auch einen Report über diverse dinge zu liefern. Was jedoch auch nicht viele machen, da sie lieber zocken und suchten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2011)

ich hab mich auf den ersten post bezogen. ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht alle seiten bis zum ende gelesen.



Zoinzong schrieb:


> 2.- Feedback von WoW Spielern über andere MMORPGs für WoW Spieler die was neues suchen (dürfen die das überhaupt xD?),da fallen mir Worte ein wie - Voreingenommen/Tunnelblick/Fanboys.
> Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten das bei dieser Konstellation,auch wenn sie noch so *sachlich* verpackt wird etwas objektives/faires herauskommt?


aber ist das nicht genau das, was ich als aktiver wow spieler suche? ich will wissen, ob es was gibt, das mich wow vergessen lässt. udn wer kann das besser beurteilen als andere wowspieler? eine neutrale person, die das ganze objektiv bewertet, kann mir doch garkeinen vergleich liefern.

und getreu dem alten motto: was der bauer nicht kennt, isst er nicht. welcher wowler will denn ernsthaft wechseln? erstmal muss man mit wow aufhören und dann kann man sich was neues suchen. wenn man dann auf das urteil von wowlern hört, ist man ja eigentlich selber schuld. wenn ich kein wow mehr spiele, suche ich mir meinungen von andere, objektivere meinungen, von leute, die kein wow mehr spielen.
wenn ich mit wow aufgehört habe, warum auch immer, warum sollte ich da ein spiel anfangen, das noch weniger bietet als das wow das ich schon nicht mag?


zu 5. noch:
natürlich hängen viele da fest, wow ist so naja, aber wechseln hat man trotzdem keine lust. kontakte sind da wohl ein wichtiger punkt und eben auch die viele zeit die man in sein hobby gesteckt hat. seine unfertige eisenbahn auf dem dachboden wirft man ja nach 1000 arbeitsstunden auch nicht einfach weg, nur weil jemand sagt: ey briefmarken machen auch spaß.


----------



## Stanglnator (17. Februar 2011)

Da gebe ich dem Kollegenmitdemlangennamen (^^) Recht. Die größte Stärke von WoW ist sicher, dass es so viele Leute gespielt haben und noch spielen. Zum einen haben viele 5 Jahre lang einbezahlt, was echt ne Menge Geld ist. Zum anderen gibt es einfach mal viele persönliche Bindungen zu anderen Spielen, allein innerhalb der ganzen eingespielten Gilden. Natürlich gibt man das nicht leichtfertig auf.

Dazu kommt: WoW ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Perfekt? Sicher nicht. Aber auch nicht so schlimm, dass keiner mehr spielen will.

Nur: Dass viele WoWler darauf warten (sogar hoffen?), dass es mal eine gleich gute Alternative gibt und die auch von ihren Freunden als solche angesehen wird, das steht für mich außer Frage. Ob das Titan irgendwann mal ist, Aion hätte sein können, oder Rift sein kann - das wissen wir vorher nicht.

Als Aion rauskam, haben viele WoWler es in der Hoffung ausprobiert, dass es eine Alternative zu WoW sein könnte. Nach dem ersten Monat kamen viele wieder zurück, Aion ist massiv im Leserinteresse abgestüzt. Wir hoffen alle, dass da Rift nicht auch so geht. Am Ende haben es die Spieler in der Hand.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. Februar 2011)

Ich denke nicht das Rift wirklich die HC wow gamer ansprechen wird, Grade weil immer wieder behauptet wird der doch rift ein einziger wow fake sei, was ich z.b net so sehe, Aber es soll jeder seine meinung dazu haben.

Ob es sich wirklich durchsetzen wird, wird man nach 6 monaten wirklich erst beurteilen können, 

Was ich mir vorstellen kann das rift ein game wird was vllt net die masse an sich bindet aber eine kleine aber feine gemeinde finden wird, Ich sehe das spiel auch net als wow killer, Da worden im vorfeld schon andere spieler als wow killer benzeichnet das ende ist bekannt, Stang, Das du sagst was sich die meisten wünschen ist richtig, aber egal welches zukünftige mmo es auch sein wird es wird schwer sein an wow vorbeizukommen, Weil man das rad net neu erfinden kann zumindest net mal so ebend ganz gleich, alle anderen werden immer wieder das problem haben mit dem vorwurf kämpfen zu müsssen wie billig doch alles geklaut wird.
aber wie du schon am ende sagtest am ende werden die spieler entscheiden welchen weg z.b rift nimmt, Ob rift nun auch bei mir der dauer burner wird, hängt von mehren faktoren ab, Was bei mir fakt ist wow ist derzeit net meine sache was sich aber sicher auch mal wieder ändern kann, Aber man wird es sehen!



so long


----------



## Storyteller (22. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Classic endete als die Massenabfertigung begann, spätestens seit dem Dungeonfinder ist alles nurmehr "Fast-Food".
> Classic war als man sich noch freute das da n Spieler beim Questen vorbeikommt, in einladete und gemeinsam weiterquestete. Heutzutage ärgert man sich, denn der killt einem die Mobs weg.
> Classic war als man noch nicht alle Bosse aus Guides kannte, nicht jeder mit dem selben Build rumrannte und man im "Endgame" auch z.B. nen blauen 52er Kolben tragen konnte, ohne gleich dumm angemacht zu werden.
> Classic hieß aber auch mehr arbeit, mehr "gegrinde", mehr sogenannte Lustkiller - allerdings auch eben viel mehr Magic Moments, und die fehlen jetzt komplett, das ist das große Problem eigentlich. Man kennt alles, man hat fast alles gesehen, der Drang zum Entdecken ist weg.



*seufz* Schön zusammengefasst. :-) Aber eines fehlt mir persönlich noch in Deiner Liste:

Classic war im Open World PvP dramatischer, spannender. Da es keine Flugreittiere gab, entwickelten sich auf PvP-Servern mitunter spannende Feldschlachten. Heute taucht aus dem Nichts ein Highend-Char mit Top-Gear aus, bombt einen weg und macht sich mit seinem Drachen davon, bevor man selbst nur Pieps sagen kann. Ach, was vermisse ich die Atmosphäre im Stranglethorn Vale oder von Southshore...


----------



## Telkir (22. Februar 2011)

Olli-Wan schrieb:


> *seufz* Schön zusammengefasst. :-) Aber eines fehlt mir persönlich noch in Deiner Liste:
> 
> Classic war im Open World PvP dramatischer, spannender. Da es keine Flugreittiere gab, entwickelten sich auf PvP-Servern mitunter spannende Feldschlachten. Heute taucht aus dem Nichts ein Highend-Char mit Top-Gear aus, bombt einen weg und macht sich mit seinem Drachen davon, bevor man selbst nur Pieps sagen kann. Ach, was vermisse ich die Atmosphäre im Stranglethorn Vale oder von Southshore...


Ich hab es immer gewusst! Olli ist ein plumper Ganker! *wettert wie ein Rohrspatz und hat dabei Angst, eins übergezogen zu bekommen*

p.s. 
Als man nur mit bestimmten Skillungen in Raids kam.
Als man stundenlang für Raids farmen durfte (so man denn wirklich in einem Progress-Raid war).
Als man außerhalb von Raids nicht an wirklich gute Ausrüstung kam.
Als man für Quests minutenlang zwischen Kontinenten hin und her reisen durfte.
Als es gute und schlechte Berufe für Raids oder PvP gab.
Als man im PvP nur zu "Ehren" kam, wenn man wirklich viel Zeit und Absprachen hatte.
Als Klassen/Talentbäume über Monate unangepasst blieben.
Als sich Spieler im offiziellen Forum über Gruppen-Quests beschwerten, weil die keiner macht.
Als manche Klassen nur für Buffs in Raids mitgenommen wurden (Eine bringt den Buff? Dann brauchen wir von der Klasse auch nicht mehr!)
Hach, war da früher alles gut.

Oh, ich bin am eigentlichen Thema vorbeigerauscht. 
Rift wird schon. Sich über eine Meinungsseite aufzuregen, die dem Einzeilern dem Leser helfen soll, die grundsätzliche Meinung der Redakteure besser einschätzen zu können, ist schon zum Schmunzeln. Man beachte, dass die Kommentare nicht unter der mehrseitigen Vorschau zu Rift standen.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> p.s.
> Als man nur mit bestimmten Skillungen in Raids kam.
> Als man stundenlang für Raids farmen durfte (so man denn wirklich in einem Progress-Raid war).
> Als man außerhalb von Raids nicht an wirklich gute Ausrüstung kam.
> ...


Du sagst das, als ob das was Schlechtes gewesen wäre.


----------



## Storyteller (24. Februar 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ich hab es immer gewusst! Olli ist ein plumper Ganker! *wettert wie ein Rohrspatz und hat dabei Angst, eins übergezogen zu bekommen*



Ganker bei nature! Nee, im Ernst, ich hab nur meinen lang angestauten Hass auf Paladine und Schurken im SV ausgiebig ausgelebt.


----------

